# Feint Whispers Chapter 7: Blood, Sweat, and Fears.



## jasamcarl (Apr 2, 2004)

The early morning mists retreat into the nearby forests as the Sun arches upwards, above the canopy so as to shine lite on the numerous tents pitched around Evenwood Castle. But occupied tents aren't what the light find even at this hour. Rather, hundreds of men brandishing diverse arms are striking their tents, collecting with their fellows and preparing to march.

It was a frustrating week for the Lord and the two heroes (Jericho and Tarowyn) who he would have lead the coming campaign. Try as they might to glean an clue as to the movement of either the goblin or rebel armies, no obvious pattern revealed itself.

It is in this context that the Fist finds themselves in Lord Evenwood's quarters; little more than candlelight creeps into the room, making it an oddly dank place that belys the stature of its resident. The old man, robed when you walked in, is now donning his chainmail, "Nothing!!! You'd think with age would come wisdom, but not enough to make up for the lack of good information in this corner of the Kingdom it seems." He turns to the five, "So I'm left unaware as to where to send my army and we have but enough supplies to maintain my men on the march for one week at most."

He smiles, "But I'm willing to take a gamble...." He turns to Jericho, "You will lead my forces into the woods. There you will dispose of whatever goblin refuse you encounter and raid their camps. The Aporos have been known to provide the humanoids with rations in exchange for slaves. Retrieve their stores and return with them to the castle. We will avenge my slain woodsmen and put a stop to whatever fiendish rituals the little monsters are partaking in, and you freebooters just might be able to restore some honor lost in your retreat.." He looks satisfied at that, "Then we can deal with the rebels." 

He scans from face to face, resting his gaze on Whitney, "My lady, your father has asked me to see that no harm comes to you. Let your companions, with their strong..." he briefly glances downward at Norri, "..or relativly strong arms and more..dispensable credentials do the fighting. You will stay here in the castle with my son and I." He awaits the inevitable replies.



ooc: Apologize for the delays as well as the sloppy intro. Busy, busy week.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

_Jericho nods,_ "As you command," _he adds with an inflection of smugness..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2004)

"And if I choose to disregard the wishes of my Lord Father, who only worries about his own standing and insist that one months recognition doesn't bind me to his commands?" Whitney asks quietly as she looks around. "I am a free woman, yet to swear fealty to my Lord Father.. why MUST I remain behind when I've proven myself an able mage and loyal subject willing to risk life and limb for the king? I do very poorly in the parlors of the noble ladies..I was raised as a woman of letters and the Art. I am better suited to that."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> "My lady, your father has asked me to see that no harm comes to you. Let your companions, with their strong..." he briefly glances downward at Norri, "..or relativly strong arms and more..dispensable credentials do the fighting. You will stay here in the castle with my son and I."




Norri shrugs, and lets his half-smile do the talking for him.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 4, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "And if I choose to disregard the wishes of my Lord Father, who only worries about his own standing and insist that one months recognition doesn't bind me to his commands?" Whitney asks quietly as she looks around. "I am a free woman, yet to swear fealty to my Lord Father.. why MUST I remain behind when I've proven myself an able mage and loyal subject willing to risk life and limb for the king? I do very poorly in the parlors of the noble ladies..I was raised as a woman of letters and the Art. I am better suited to that."




The Lord shoulders heave as he gives a gruff sigh, "Trust, my Lady, that I would rather your magics be made available to my men on the field of battle..." he looks into Whitney's eyes for but a moment, "Very well. You may accompany your companions. But by agreement with Lord Gellen, I am to provide you with a suitable guard whenever you travel beyond the walls of this castle. They are not to leave your side, understood?" He appears firm on this.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The Lord shoulders heave as he gives a gruff sigh, "Trust, my Lady, that I would rather your magics be made available to my men on the field of battle..." he looks into Whitney's eyes for but a moment, "Very well. You may accompany your companions. But by agreement with Lord Gellen, I am to provide you with a suitable guard whenever you travel beyond the walls of this castle. They are not to leave your side, understood?" He appears firm on this.



 "Lady Gellen already has my protection, milord," _Jericho responds as if his statement has said it all._


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Lady Gellen already has my protection, milord," _Jericho responds as if his statement has said it all._




Evenwood responds to Jericho without turning, "I'm sure, D'orite. But the Lady's lordly father was very specific about what constitutes a 'guard'. You can best many with your blade, i'm sure, but even you can't do the job of a hundred swords."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

"No sir, to do my job you would need at least 300 swords..." _Jericho replies calmly,_ "But I understand, your sentiment."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "No sir, to do my job you would need at least 300 swords..." Jericho replies calmly, "But I understand, your sentiment."




Norri stifles a chuckle at the exchange of words.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri stifles a chuckle at the exchange of words.




The Lord clenches his teath for a moment before barking at Norri, "Quiet you!!!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

Norri is effectively silenced. Very effectively. One can only guess now what kind of thoughts are going on in the brain behind that offended expression. One thing is for sure though, Norri is very quiet.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2004)

"I think perhaps, Lady Gellen" Whitney says softly. "will be in her rooms for some time after finding.. a fellow mage of simular skills.. to accomany the hand." she looks to everyone calmly. "If I cannot leave as Lady Gellen, perhaps I should see if someone else could accompany the Hand on this mission."


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 4, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I think perhaps, Lady Gellen" Whitney says softly. "will be in her rooms for some time after finding.. a fellow mage of simular skills.. to accomany the hand." she looks to everyone calmly. "If I cannot leave as Lady Gellen, perhaps I should see if someone else could accompany the Hand on this mission."




The Lord turns back from Norri to the lady, "Those terms stand, my Lady. The battlefield is a dangerous place. If you insist on accompanying your friends, you will need a guard. They will be under your command, as suits your position, but they will answer to me if you were to come to harm out there.." he's quiet for a moment, "If that is not good enough, I can't imagine what would be."

ooc: kain, just to clarify, what i'm giving you in the form of a guard is just as much an asset as a detriment.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

"Perhaps... Lady Gellen, return to your room, I believe I know someone that could help us, Norri, could I speak to you," _he winks to Whitney, then motions for Norri to follow,_ "milord, let me escort the wee man from your presence for his offense."

_Once outside and halfway to Norri's chamber he turns, and smiles,_ "Okay wee man, I got a mission for you, find a suitable disguise... err outfit for our new mage companion Julia, something that covers up her more distinguishing features... then report to Lady Gellen's room to let her know everything is handled, eh?"

_Jericho winks to Norri, and then turns._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The Lord turns back from Norri to the lady, "Those terms stand, my Lady. The battlefield is a dangerous place. If you insist on accompanying your friends, you will need a guard. They will be under your command, as suits your position, but they will answer to me if you were to come to harm out there.." he's quiet for a moment, "If that is not good enough, I can't imagine what would be."
> 
> ooc: kain, just to clarify, what i'm giving you in the form of a guard is just as much an asset as a detriment.




_*OOC:* But I gots a crafty plan and it involves Norri!  The wee man mission!  We don't need no stinking Evenwood cronies  just our sultry friend, Julia _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

Norri loses his sour mood not long after he gains it, replaced by a wicked little smile, not unlike the smile he had before.




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _then motions for Norri to follow,_ "milord, let me escort the wee man from your presence for his offense."




Norri raises an eyebrow, unsure of what's to come.




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Once outside and halfway to Norri's chamber he turns, and smiles,_ "Okay wee man, I got a mission for you, find a suitable disguise... err outfit for our new mage companion Julia, something that covers up her more distinguishing features... then report to Lady Gellen's room to let her know everything is handled, eh?"




Norri scratches his head and looks nervous, then speaks up as Jericho starts to leave.

"Ah, Jericho, sir, I can't do disguises as such, but I'd be happy to see what I could find for Lady Whitney that may help," he says, sounding shamed, "Actually, I guess I have an idea..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Ah, Jericho, sir, I can't do disguises as such, but I'd be happy to see what I could find for Lady Whitney that may help," he says, sounding shamed, "Actually, I guess I have an idea..."




'I am sure ye do," _he pauses,_ "I am not looking for anything fancy, just cover our beloved Julia up, but I trust ye judgement wee man, I know you won't let me down!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

Norri grins broadly and gives a quick salute.

"I'm on it, m'lord," he says, and disappears around a corner.

[ooc: Norri is looking for anything along the lines of peasant garb which manages to cover up well. He'll 'borrow' from someone's washing line if he needs to, and would prefer something as close to Whitney's size as possible, prefering larger to smaller clothing. He'll assess what kind of presence the guards have at the gates, and formulate further plans from there. While he's at it, he'll keep an eye out for any ink quill he can spot within castle walls, and pocket it. ]


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2004)

"What be our Norri up to now?" sighs Bhartus under his breath. "Yes, I strongly wait for a second round with the greenskins and show them Moradin's unfettered might..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2004)

Whitney passes by Norri as she heads to her rooms and ruffles his hair as she goes, as she does Mist leads down to rub hard agains the Halfling's ankles purring loud enough to draw attention. "Would you be a dear and take her outside for a while Norri? She's tired of being couped up in my rooms." Mist's collar barely hides a small discretely note folded under it.

_(it's a list of things and directions for a dressmakers and a list of clothing and other things such as dyes and makeup.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Would you be a dear and take her outside for a while Norri? She's tired of being couped up in my rooms."




Norri smiles and gives a bow.

"'Course, m'lady," he says, and gently picks up Mist.



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Mist's collar barely hides a small discretely note folded under it.
> 
> _(it's a list of things and directions for a dressmakers and a list of clothing and other things such as dyes and makeup.)_




Norri spots the note, and grins wryly up at Whitney. Once in a secluded spot he reads the note, and does some calculations in his head, before dropping Mist off in a courtyard (making sure that Mist's alright with that) and proceeding to buy the things on Whitney's list.

[ooc: Also, while he's out and about, he'll try to get ahold of all the ink quills in any stores he spots them in, he won't risk it if the chance of being caught is too great. He'll get ahold of a sack though, something to keep them all in. He'll try to avoid much attention, etc. etc. ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

_Jericho returns to the presence of Lord Evenwood, apologizing for the interruption._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2004)

Mist purrs and dances around his ankles, making it QUITE clear she expects to be taken along.



_OOC: Cats.. go figure._


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2004)

Bhartus stares at the cat, and remarks "The lizards of Rockhelm would never be so bold as that bundle of... fur."


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 5, 2004)

The Lord grumbles, "Have it your way then." as Whitney and the rest of the party (presumably) shuffles out of the room.

Norri and Whitney proceed to execute Jericho's plan. Norri aquires various items that are constent with the wardrobe of a peasent. He ably evades notice as his swift little hands snatch an item here and there from the servant's quarters, garrision and the like. Of course, several, but not all of the Lord's scribes will be drowned in a wave of halfing-induced frustration when they realize they are lacking the ink to proceed with their work later in the day.

_Whitney's Disguise result was 22._


----------



## Krug (Apr 6, 2004)

Bhartus glances at Jericho, in a "what in Moradin's name are they up to now?" expression.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus glances at Jericho, in a "what in Moradin's name are they up to now?" expression.



 "Patience my dwarf friend, we are just trying to contact my friend, she is a wizard with loose morals..." _he grins,_ "while our Lady Gellen shall remain sequestered in her chambers for her safety."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Mist purrs and dances around his ankles, making it QUITE clear she expects to be taken along.




Norri shrugs and brings Mist along.

"You seem smarter than the average tabby I come across, I respect that," he says.

When all's well and done, Norri discretely deposits the bloated sack containing the castle's supply of ink quills underneath the Lord's bed. Though if its possible he'll leave the sack above the door into the Lord's bedroom, so the next person who enters gets a feathery shower.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri shrugs and brings Mist along.
> 
> "You seem smarter than the average tabby I come across, I respect that," he says.
> 
> When all's well and done, Norri discretely deposits the bloated sack containing the castle's supply of ink quills underneath the Lord's bed. Though if its possible he'll leave the sack above the door into the Lord's bedroom, so the next person who enters gets a feathery shower.



Mist purrs soothingly as Norri picks her up. _Small sneaky one is smarter than grumpy one or loud one. It knows Mist is a precious thing.. Mist likes that... Purrrs.. _

The cat keeps her eyes open as she rides along, approving of her mistresses plan to escape being penned in the stone rooms. None of the castle cats understand how to be a sly and sneaky cat, or approved of the work it took her to keep her mistress and others under proper control. Keeping a human was a full time job.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 7, 2004)

ooc: Let me know when Whitney returns to the company of Lord Evenwood, Kain.

BTW, has anyone seen Mirth?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: I figure after collectioning her gear and putting Mist off with Norri she'll head back to his lordship, so feel free to assume she's only gone for 30 minutes or so.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 9, 2004)

After the entirety of the party, including the disguised Whitney returns to the Lord's presense, he continues, "If my army is half as impatient as I've grown within the last 30 minutes, I would expect the lot of you to hurry down to begin their march if you wish to forstal a rebellion..." he glances at Whitney briefly with an eye that is weary but which doesn't show any signs of recognition. He looks back, "Go!!!!"

ooc: anyone seen mirth, anyone?


----------



## Krug (Apr 9, 2004)

"Well is our lady ready?" asks Bhartus. "There is a war approaching and one would hope she has her makeup ready."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2004)

Norri is still smirking from whatever he did during his absence, and leaves the room with a slight spring in his step.

[ooc: haven't seen him, sorry.]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2004)

Whitney, now with red hair tied in a high bun. Walks out to join the rest of the party, her horse in hand as she moves to meet them. She keeps quiet as she waits for the others to gather, and tries not to draw any attentiom in her manner or appearence, going for the brown garb of travelling folk and a smaller pack than Whitney prefers, and all her jewelry is not there.


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2004)

"Where be the elf?" hollers Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2004)

_Jericho shrugs,_ "Probably off doing elfy things like dancing in the forest, and crying over the sunsets?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 13, 2004)

ooc: i'll give him until thursday. if he's still gone, we show proceed, elf or no elf.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 16, 2004)

"Sod off you gits," Tarowyn says, stumbling in and holding his head. "I'm here and I've sworn off drinking forevermore, so let's be off." Looks at the 'new' member of the party through weary, bloodshot eyes, "Who's this?"

_OOC: Sorry about the disappearance. I'm back._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2004)

_Jericho squeezes Whitney,_ "This is my special friend, Julia... she and I go way back, to me bedroom..." _he chuckles..._


----------



## Krug (Apr 17, 2004)

"Next time have milk Tarowyn, if you can't hold a thimble of beer," Bhartus says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2004)

"So we're good to go then," Norri cracks his knuckles, "Brilliant."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 17, 2004)

'Julia' looks up with a pleasent smile to Jericho as she whispers to him. "Remember some day I'm likely going to have a chance to turn you into a newt, don't push things too far." she says with a pleasent tone to her voice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> 'Julia' looks up with a pleasent smile to Jericho as she whispers to him. "Remember some day I'm likely going to have a chance to turn you into a newt, don't push things too far." she says with a pleasent tone to her voice.



_Jericho smiles,_ "Of course, you will," _he pats her on the rump and then strides about the room,_ "Aye I feel as ready we will ever be, let's be done with this messy business."


----------



## Krug (Apr 21, 2004)

Bhartus shakes his head. "It seems the toils of war do nothing to curb the libido of our D'orite..." he mutters.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 21, 2004)

ooc: I'm back!!! Sorry about the delays. Busy at work and such. Not to mention that while i was awaiting elfies return, I got hooked on Dark Age of Camelot. Toki can sympathize, i'm sure.   Anywho, I'll post either tonight or tommorow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 23, 2004)

The party descends down the to the courtyard and out the front gate. Arrayed in tight formation are hundreds upon hundreds of men brandishing all manner of weapon, from bows to shortswords to longspears. Mounted and situated towards the front of the line of march are the heavily armored ranks of Knights. While the assorted infantry bow upon your approach, hooting their disdain for the 'greenskins', the 'noble' warriors remain closed mouthed.

ooc: they are at your command: one hundred knights, 400 pikemen, 400 archers, 100 scouts, and 100 medium infantry/engineers. Enjoy!


----------



## Krug (Apr 23, 2004)

Bhartus looks over the army, impressed. "I'm not familiar with horses during war time..."

Bhartus murmurs a prayer. _Oh Blessed Moradin may these warriors fight strong and proud in upcoming battles._

He turns to the D'orite. "I can give my blessing, but I think they would require a rousing speech from one such as you," and turning to Julia, "or even you."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 23, 2004)

'Julia' shakes her head. "I'm but a simple Hermit Mage's daughter, not the child of nobility, at least in this short time, as such my words and actions do not speak well before the events occur, besides men don't follow Mages of my small water, they follow other swordsmen." looks to Jericho as she makes sure she's not within reach of him when he starts his speach. (way too grabby for her liking.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

_Jericho gets astride Saladin, and canters into the court at the head of the men, inspecting their ranks, and gauging their resolve.  He makes quick corrections and commands and then proceeds to center himself on the gathered formation.  He gazes over the gathered crowd, before nodding to the knights, saluting them in their custom and fashion._

“Sons of Evenwood, vassals, and knights, today we fight a common enemy.  We march on the woods to route out the goblins that infest those lands. We fight to head off any possible organized resistance from these ‘green-skins’.  But before we can face the enemy without, we must squash all prejudices within,” _Jericho draws his enchanted bastard sword and raises it high, the blade glowing an eerie red,_ “I am a son of the lands of D’or, a foreigner in your lands, but by my sword I have proved my strength time and time again.  Now my blade fights along your side, as brothers, as soldiers, and as men.”

_Jericho levels his enchanted blade towards the men, moving it slowly from left to right as he speaks,_ “You must all decide now, to put aside your petty views and realize that we fight for your lord’s land, for your land, and for your families!  To this end I have pledged my sword to Lord Evenwood, and to you my men, till victory or death!  I have given my pledge to you, and I will not falter.  I know our enemy, and it is together as one mighty Fist, one mighty Hammer, and one mighty Sword that we will be VICTORIOUS!” _the D’orite raises his blade once more in a mighty roar, trying to encourage the men to follow suit…_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

Norri cheers, and throws a tiny fist in the air.

_Mighty inspirin' he is._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2004)

Tarowyn watches the men of Evenwood from Jericho's side, thinking to himself, _You poor, misguided bastards ... to throw your lives away for one such as your 'lord.'_


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho gets astride Saladin, and canters into the court at the head of the men, inspecting their ranks, and gauging their resolve.  He makes quick corrections and commands and then proceeds to center himself on the gathered formation.  He gazes over the gathered crowd, before nodding to the knights, saluting them in their custom and fashion._
> 
> “Sons of Evenwood, vassals, and knights, today we fight a common enemy.  We march on the woods to route out the goblins that infest those lands. We fight to head off any possible organized resistance from these ‘green-skins’.  But before we can face the enemy without, we must squash all prejudices within,” _Jericho draws his enchanted bastard sword and raises it high, the blade glowing an eerie red,_ “I am a son of the lands of D’or, a foreigner in your lands, but by my sword I have proved my strength time and time again.  Now my blade fights along your side, as brothers, as soldiers, and as men.”
> 
> _Jericho levels his enchanted blade towards the men, moving it slowly from left to right as he speaks,_ “You must all decide now, to put aside your petty views and realize that we fight for your lord’s land, for your land, and for your families!  To this end I have pledged my sword to Lord Evenwood, and to you my men, till victory or death!  I have given my pledge to you, and I will not falter.  I know our enemy, and it is together as one mighty Fist, one mighty Hammer, and one mighty Sword that we will be VICTORIOUS!” _the D’orite raises his blade once more in a mighty roar, trying to encourage the men to follow suit…_




The common infantry respond with a resounding "Hurrah!!!" raising their weapons up and down in near unison. This abates only to be replaced by a mixture of yelps, chants, and loud prayers that is so forceful as to threaten to bring down the walls of the castle itself.

Farthest away from the castle, the Knights remain stoic, a look of mere indifference used as a response to the D'orite's words. One does raise a cupped hand to is mouth and yells "For the Evenwood!!!" The others just shrug at his enthusiasm.

_All infantry units will recieve a +2 on their morale checks in the coming battle. _ 

ooc: Let me know when you want to begin the march.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2004)

_*OOC:* On my command unleash hell...__

Jericho smiles smugly, and sheathes his blade, and speaks to his officers,_ "Get the men to marching, I want to put some time on the road before dark!  Move it!"

_He speaks to Tarowryn,_ "It may be prudent to have you either take the rear or scout ahead... I will let you decide elfy."

_Jericho will take his place at the head of the marching force._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 24, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> One does raise a cupped hand to is mouth and yells "For the Evenwood!!!" The others just shrug at his enthusiasm.




Tarowyn makes a mental note of the knight who showed support, planning to approach him later.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _He speaks to Tarowryn,_ "It may be prudent to have you either take the rear or scout ahead... I will let you decide elfy."




"I'll scout ahead with Norri. He's the only one who can keep silent," the elf replies and glances over at the halfling. "Of course, we will have to ride quite a bit ahead to distance ourselves from the thudding cacophony of this army's hooves."


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2004)

The dwarf is comfortable travelling with the main bulk of the army. "Should we not deploy them in such a manner to take advantage of their powers? And we have scouts amongst them no?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 25, 2004)

ooc: fyi, both the pikemen and archers are each assembled as singular formations composed of four 100 man units. You can choose to arrange them as either a square or a line such as:

PP
PP

or

PPPP

Krug just reminded me.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "I'll scout ahead with Norri. He's the only one who can keep silent,"




Norri salutes then scrambles up onto Tarowyn's horse.

"Ready when you are," he says.


----------



## Krug (Apr 26, 2004)

"I'd arrange them those archers in front of the Pikemen," says Bhartus. "reminds me of some toys I used to play with," the dwarf says, surprisingly admitting he had a childhood.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 27, 2004)

ooc: just waiting on Jericho's reply to the entire marching order thing. I'll post tommoror regardless.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

_Jericho nods to Bhartus,_ "Make it so then... I bow to your wisdom, Bhartus favored of Moradin."


----------



## Krug (Apr 28, 2004)

"Yes, you should," says Bhartus. He looks at the troop formation and wonders how to arrange them next...


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 28, 2004)

Masses of men begin the march northward into the woods. The crunching of fall leaves along the forest floor echoes in the cool morning air. Disciplined though they are, the infantry finds it difficult to stay within their groups as they continuously have to make space for the numerous trees that lie in their path. As a result, an hour passes with slower than expected progress and no goblin in sight.

_Tarowyn: As you make your sweeps through the woods ahead of the main column of the army, you spot of small contingent of the scouts provided by the Lord Evenwood. They are on foot, sword in hand; standing between them, apparently the subject of an escort, is a mounted man covered in black plaitmail. A helm covers his face; most significant is the crest he wears over his torso. It appears to be a facsimile of the Evenwood tree, but with with a rotted, black trunk and leafless branches backed by bleached white cloth. When the group is finally within speaking distance, one of the scouts speaks, "Sir, we came upon this Knight. He is unarmed and claims to want to parly." The black knight, from atop the mount speaks, his haughty voice barely muffled by his helm, "I would speak with your commander, fey one. I'm to represent my lord in laying out terms with his enemey."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

_The D'orit just rolls his eyes with a smile,_ "Modesty is a virtue of Moradin I see..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 29, 2004)

Whitney watches from her spot behind Jericho and Bhartus, taking time to study units and their layout. "Wouldn't it be better to post the archers behind the pikemen.. since they have reach."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney watches from her spot behind Jericho and Bhartus, taking time to study the black knight and his mocking heraldry. Disturbed by the whole event.



_It was my impression that we do not see the Black Knight yet._


----------



## Krug (Apr 30, 2004)

"Archers before pikemen, pikemen before archers, whatever it should be. We dwarves are used to fight in tunnels, where strategy isn't as important as a sharp axe and an iron will," comments Bhartus, irritated.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Archers before pikemen, pikemen before archers, whatever it should be. We dwarves are used to fight in tunnels, where strategy isn't as important as a sharp axe and an iron will," comments Bhartus, irritated.



 "Pikemen before archers, I would rather like to protect them from any mounted charges," _he gestures to an officer,_ "Make it so sir, I want my archers protected by the pikemen."


----------



## Mirth (Apr 30, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Tarowyn: As you make your sweeps through the woods ahead of the main column of the army, you spot of small contingent of the scouts provided by the Lord Evenwood. They are on foot, sword in hand; standing between them, apparently the subject of an escort, is a mounted man covered in black plaitmail. A helm covers his face; most significant is the crest he wears over his torso. It appears to be a facsimile of the Evenwood tree, but with with a rotted, black trunk and leafless branches backed by bleached white cloth. When the group is finally within speaking distance, one of the scouts speaks, "Sir, we came upon this Knight. He is unarmed and claims to want to parly." The black knight, from atop the mount speaks, his haughty voice barely muffled by his helm, "I would speak with your commander, fey one. I'm to represent my lord in laying out terms with his enemy."




"You will speak with me, human," Tarowyn replies, echoing the knight's disdainful tone. "I will decide what happens to you from here. Speak quickly and identify yourself and you terms, for your time is limited."


----------



## jasamcarl (May 1, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "You will speak with me, human," Tarowyn replies, echoing the knight's disdainful tone. "I will decide what happens to you from here. Speak quickly and identify yourself and you terms, for your time is limited."




The Knight stares down at Tarowyn from his black steed, silently with no hint of his thoughts escaping through the helm. A moment later, he again speaks, "Very well Sir Tarowyn; you can carry these terms to your companions. My Liege, the Lord Galvan Evenwood would have it be known that he can no longer tolerate these woods to be ruled by the soft wrinkled hand of his uncle or his weak, stupid cousin Darven." 

He breaths in before beginning again, "To that effect, he now declares the Evenwood as part of his charge. The army which I presume the Fist of Duvik commands is to immediatly lay down its arms and swear fealty to Lord Galvan. They are then to, under his command, march on the Castle and assist in forcing to old man to submit. The Fist of Duvik, in exchange for relinquishing their command and swearing an oath of loyalty to our new lord, will recieve his support in aquiring ownership over Duvik's Pass." A brief pause, "Though my master does expect that the Lady Whitney of Gellen will remain with him in anticipation of their eventual marriage." 

He chuckles to himself behind the helm, "Those are the conditions by which bloodshed can be avoided for the immediate future; as loathsome as the greenskins of these woods are, Lord Galvan has secured enough of their arms from their shaman bitch to execute by force that which he can't obtain through..and understanding? Can my Lord expect these terms to be carried to all the commanders of this army, Tarowyn Coldoak? I would remind you the honor of both you and your men would be tarnished if you were to violate the rules of parly and not allow me to return to my own host." He quiets, awaiting your answer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2004)

"Somehow I don't think those terms are going to be accepted..." Norri says, and scratches his chin in thought, "But no harm in lettin' the boss know 'em. Honour and all that."


----------



## Mirth (May 1, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The Knight stares down at Tarowyn from his black steed, silently with no hint of his thoughts escaping through the helm. A moment later, he again speaks, "Very well Sir Tarowyn; you can carry these terms to your companions. My Liege, the Lord Galvan Evenwood would have it be known that he can no longer tolerate these woods to be ruled by the soft wrinkled hand of his uncle or his weak, stupid cousin Darven."
> 
> He breaths in before beginning again, "To that effect, he now declares the Evenwood as part of his charge. The army which I presume the Fist of Duvik commands is to immediatly lay down its arms and swear fealty to Lord Galvan. They are then to, under his command, march on the Castle and assist in forcing to old man to submit. The Fist of Duvik, in exchange for relinquishing their command and swearing an oath of loyalty to our new lord, will recieve his support in aquiring ownership over Duvik's Pass." A brief pause, "Though my master does expect that the Lady Whitney of Gellen will remain with him in anticipation of their eventual marriage."
> 
> He chuckles to himself behind the helm, "Those are the conditions by which bloodshed can be avoided for the immediate future; as loathsome as the greenskins of these woods are, Lord Galvan has secured enough of their arms from their shaman bitch to execute by force that which he can't obtain through..and understanding? Can my Lord expect these terms to be carried to all the commanders of this army, Tarowyn Coldoak? I would remind you the honor of both you and your men would be tarnished if you were to violate the rules of parly and not allow me to return to my own host." He quiets, awaiting your answer.




"Ah, there's where you made your mistake," Tarowyn says as he unsheathes his rapier and nods to the other scouts to do the same, "you assume I have honor, especially when it comes to Evenwoods. You are one to talk of honor when allying yourself with goblinkin. Off your horse and off with your helm. You obviously know my name and I would know yours."

As the elf waits for the knight to comply, he looks at one of the scouts, "You... go fetch the rest of the Fist. Tell the dwarf not to dally."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "You are one to talk of honor when allying yourself with goblinkin."




"You know, Tarowyn, you may have a point there," Norri says with a grin.

_Elves certainly are a smart bunch._

He hops down after Tarowyn and draws his short sword.


----------



## Mirth (May 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "You know, Tarowyn, you may have a point there," Norri says with a grin.




"Don't tell Jericho. He likes to believe that the only points I have are on the tips of my ears."


----------



## jasamcarl (May 3, 2004)

The scouts draw their weapons as one scurries off for the others.

The Knight lets loose a mocking sigh from atop his horse, "It's clear that neither elves or halflings are taught what is tolerable behavior in the lawful lands of men, otherwise you would realize how grave a slight this is.." With that he dismounts in one smooth motion.

"Don't misunderstand me, I've made such mistakes in my own travels.." His armored hands rise up, clasp his helm and lift, revealing a youngish looking man, whose fresh features are belied by his shaven head; still he can only be described as handsmome, "..but believe me, I am now very much aware of the consequences."

The scouts gasp in horror, their sword arms visibly shaking. One blurts out, "Sir Kravik......"

_Jericho, Bhartus, and Whitney: As you continue your slow march, a man comes racing towards the front of the column from the north (the direction you are heading). He is recognizable as a scout. He stops infront of the lot of you and bows, "Sir Jericho, Sir Bhartus. We've taken a prisoner, a Knight me's thinks. He claims to want to parly on behalf on the enemy. Sir Tarowyn is holding him and wishes for you to come and see." Some Knights marching immediatly behind you begin to mumble under their breath in angry towns, whispering to each other. _ 

_Whitney: You hear one Knight whisper to another, "An elf and halfling keep one of us prisoner!!! And under right of parly!!!"_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

_Jericho nods,_ "Then bring me to this knight at once," _he kicks his horse forward and motions for the officers to stop the army, while he rides ahead to speak._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 3, 2004)

Whitney, forgetting her current role, pulls up beside the dissenting knight and looks at him. "And you think for a moment, sir, that the goblins who are most likely the enemies allies will do better? I'm sure that given half a chance they'd kill anyone under flag of parley whereas we only hold them. And don't forget, it is Jericho who leads this group, I am sure if he sees the rightness of things that we'll be seeing that affront set right." smiles politely to him. "So, don't go looking for insult quite yet, I'm sure the enemy will give us that soon enough."


----------



## Mirth (May 3, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The scouts draw their weapons as one scurries off for the others.
> 
> The Knight lets loose a mocking sigh from atop his horse, "It's clear that neither elves or halflings are taught what is tolerable behavior in the lawful lands of men, otherwise you would realize how grave a slight this is.." With that he dismounts in one smooth motion.
> 
> ...




Ignoring the knight's taunts, Tarowyn turns to the scout who spoke, "Buck up, lad. You seem to know this 'Kraven' boy (  ) ... so out with what you know."


----------



## Krug (May 3, 2004)

Bhartus waits to hear the prisoner's words. "Give up so easily? I doubt it," he mutters...


----------



## jasamcarl (May 4, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Ignoring the knight's taunts, Tarowyn turns to the scout who spoke, "Buck up, lad. You seem to know this 'Kraven' boy (  ) ... so out with what you know."




The scout, still shaking, replies, "He..he's Sir Kravik Treehold...he commanded us raiders along with Lord Galvan, Sir. But he's...he's dead. Died a couple months back in a raid on the greenskins..how..?"

The dark knight, smiling, interrupts the scout, "Forgive young Tarkik. He was never good with words.."

Bhartus and Jericho appear along with the fourth scout.

Kravik continues, "Elf, halfling, dwarf, D'orite, but where is the striking Lady Whitney? Lord Galvan was expecting me to return with her. Quite a wedding that will be. One side for men, the other for goblin." He lets out hearty laughter, which echoes through the trees, "But you wanted to take me captive, no?" He releases his helm, allowing it to drop to the forest floor and raises his hands in a show of 'surrender', "Please...whatever you have in mind, believe me, I've seen worse, though the elf's 'humorous' play on my name comes close." 

_Whitney: The same Knight who whispered responds, "I don't know who you are, wench, but be thankful that your sellsword companions give you protection, otherwise my honor would require me to punish someone such as you or speaks to an obvious superior in such a way. Though your pretty looks would by you a few minutes of ...recreational reprieve._ 

ooc: just to be clear, as I understand it, Whitney is at the heady of the main column of soldiers, Norri and Tarowyn are in a forward position with the scouts and prisoner, and Bhartus/Jericho have just arrived, only hearing the last bit of conversation (take note of that KRUG!!)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 4, 2004)

Whitney frowns at that and is about to make a reply when Mist sticks her head out just enough to meow loudly and glance at the Knight in question. The cat's yowl is enough to make her come to her senses that she is still in 'role' and she turns her head with a sniff and kicks her horse forward a bit. _Another time, M'lord knight.. when I will remind you of your words and insult to your so-called 'honor'. _She reminds herself, knowing of many knights who serve her father who would take askance at the way he treated a 'common' lady.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2004)

_Jericho listens riding to the forefront of the group,_ "Well Sir Kravik, to look into the eye of my enemy is a rare treat, indeed.  As per the bonds of parley, you are under my custody, till we settle terms of any agreement we may or may not come to."

_The D'orite growls,_ "Lower your weapons, he comes under the bonds of parley, now!"

"Sir Kravik, Lady Gellen is not accompanying us at this time, she is in the custody of our Lord, the fields of war are no place for a proper lady of her her station," _Jericho speaks._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The D'orite growls, "Lower your weapons, he comes under the bonds of parley, now!"




"Yessir!" Norri says, and sheathes his short sword.

He remains critical of the knight though, and keeps a wary eye on his body language, should it ever conflict with the words coming out of his mouth.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 5, 2004)

Sir Kravik grins upon hearing Jericho, dropping his arms to his sides. "I'm sure my Lord can excersice some patience. Though I wouldn't suppose that you would concede to surrender your army and assist in the siege of Castle Evenwood? For your trouble, I'm sure we could convince the Aporos not to sack Duvik's Pass." His manner is obstensibly jovial but with a hint of menace.

Whitney approaches on her mount. Kravik eyes her, points, "And who would this be?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Sir Kravik grins upon hearing Jericho, dropping his arms to his sides. "I'm sure my Lord can excersice some patience. Though I wouldn't suppose that you would concede to surrender your army and assist in the siege of Castle Evenwood? For your trouble, I'm sure we could convince the Aporos not to sack Duvik's Pass." His manner is obstensibly jovial but with a hint of menace.
> 
> Whitney approaches on her mount. Kravik eyes her, points, "And who would this be?"



 "No one of import," _Jericho motions for Whitney to leave,_ "back to the rear woman!"

"Your terms are not agreeable sir Knight, but if you were to throw down your arms, we could avoid senseless bloodshed, but if you choose to fight, then we shall meet on the field of battle.  What is your choice?"


----------



## Krug (May 6, 2004)

Bhartus waits for the Knight to respond to Jericho. _I fear war will be the only way..._, he thinks.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "No one of import," _Jericho motions for Whitney to leave,_ "back to the rear woman!"
> 
> "Your terms are not agreeable sir Knight, but if you were to throw down your arms, we could avoid senseless bloodshed, but if you choose to fight, then we shall meet on the field of battle.  What is your choice?"




Kravik sighs before mounting his horse, "The field it is, D'orite, though I believe I will say hello to the elf first." He smiles at Tarowyn, "Atleast you lot have a modicum of loyalty.." he points to the top of a rise in the forest floor to the east, "Please peruse that hill if you wish to know see the price dishonor brings.." With that, he has his stead turn northward and begins to distance himself from the party at a trot.


----------



## Mirth (May 6, 2004)

Before anyone can do anything, Tarowyn draws and fires on the retreating knight ... targeting Kravik's horse. As the second arrow flies, the elf comments, "No mount deserves such a despicable master. Better the poor creature die now and Kraven walk back to his 'lord' with his head hung low."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Before anyone can do anything, Tarowyn draws and fires on the retreating knight ... targeting Kravik's horse. As the second arrow flies, the elf comments, "No mount deserves such a despicable master. Better the poor creature die now and Kraven walk back to his 'lord' with his head hung low."



_Jericho seethes..._ "Damn you elfy have you no respect for proper decorum or propriety in the matters of war!"

_He draws his blade... but he isn't looking at the knight..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 6, 2004)

"Enough!" Whitney says as she starts to do her turn away, but stops at the bickering between her companions. "We shall not debate ethics in front of the enemy! Especially one.." she looks at the man in question. "who has laid aside his oath of fealty. However much or.. little honor he may have, we will respect the field of Parlay Tarowyn." the red hair she's currently dyed her normally chestnut locks to seems quite approapiate as she spurrs up to Tarowyn. 



(OOC: Sorry.. she's tired of foolish men and lots of posing, figured she'd break her act for such an act)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Enough!" Whitney says as she starts to do her turn away, but stops at the bickering between her companions. "We shall not debate ethics in front of the enemy! Especially one.." she looks at the man in question. "who has laid aside his oath of fealty. However much or.. little honor he may have, we will respect the field of Parlay Tarowyn." the red hair she's currently dyed her normally chestnut locks to seems quite approapiate as she spurrs up to Tarowyn.
> 
> 
> 
> (OOC: Sorry.. she's tired of foolish men and lots of posing, figured she'd break her act for such an act)



 "Woman!" he levels his blade at Whitney, "To the rear, don't make me say it again!  Scouts escort this wench to the rear and sequester her!  Tarowyn Coldcloak you are relieved of duty until further notice... you have struck a grievous blow against my honor and the honor of this army with such acts that bring us lower then the goblins that haunt these forested hills."

_Party meeting later... we have a few things to hash out... and yes Jericho is pissed _


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

A squeak escapes from Norri as the arrows fly from Tarowyn's bow.

_Not... good..._

Time seems to slow down as the arrows fly in their arc towards the horse, but matters steer elsewhere as Jericho gets angry. Norri looks about awkwardly, and hopes this doesn't get any worse.

_Not... good... either..._


----------



## Mirth (May 6, 2004)

Tarowyn calmly shoulders his bow and looks coldly back at Jericho, "You said the knight was protected under parley, but you never said anything about his horse. Perhaps you should be more clear in the future."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Tarowyn calmly shoulders his bow and looks coldly back at Jericho, "You said the knight was protected under parley, but you never said anything about his horse. Perhaps you should be more clear in the future."



 "Don't be so flippant, elfy," _Jericho scowls,_ "you are dismissed, scouts escort Tarowyn to the rear along with the _lady_."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Norri rings his collar and looks to Whitney and Tarowyn.

"Well folks, you heard the boss, I gotta escort you to the rear," he says, a tad nervously, "Orders 'n' all, you know."


----------



## Krug (May 6, 2004)

"Shall we first fight amongst ourselves before the true enemy?" says Bhartus, almost wanting to cast a spell to see if the Knight had somehow laced the air with some magick that has sowed such dissenssion. "I would stay my hand elf. There are rules to war, and I suspect best to stay your hand."

If none of the party bothers, Bhartus asks a scout to see what's at the hill the Knight pointed out.


----------



## Mirth (May 6, 2004)

"Where was your so-called 'honor' when you killed that child out-of-hand so many months ago, Jericho?!" Tarowyn says loudly, his face turning as red as his hair. "Don't speak to me of honor, human. You forget what we've been through. You owe me and the rest of the Fist your life many times over. Your hot head and impulsive nature sent you to death's door so often that you broke the knocker. I was asked by Lord Evenwood to lead this group *with* you, but I and I alone made the decision to follow you instead. Don't presume that you can abuse that power I gave you indefinitely. I will heed your orders now, D'orite, but don't push me..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

_Jericho seethes, but dismisses Tarowyn with a wave..._


----------



## jasamcarl (May 7, 2004)

Tarowyn's arrows lodge in the side of the horse's neck. The animal screaches in pain before keeling over on its side, bringing Kravik down with it in a hard impact on the ground. The poor creature thrashes around, bleeding, before falling silent and limp.

As the party immediatly falls into bickering conscerning Tarowyn's attack, Sir Kravik, with relative grace, slowly picks himself off the ground, brushing the dirt off his armor.

The scouts too don't take immediate action, still stunned by Kravik's presense, but also by the back and forth of their commanders. But eventually, they act, and lead by Norri, escort both Tarowyn and Whitney, guised in common dress but still feisty, back to the main column; they do make sure to keep a decent distance from the elf though. 

As a remaining scout scurries up the hill at Bhartus' directive, Kravik gives a quick cold glance to his fallen stead, before stepping before approaching the remaining two members of the Fist, a smile strangly still present, "I never thought fI wouldn't fault the elf too greatly; through they are usually able to supress such tendencies for a bit of gold, their kind has no appreciation of honor; the gods never completed them..an orphaned race... I'm only thankful that I decided not to carry my weapon, otherwise I fear I would have been made the hypocrite." He laughs at that before falling silent, "You have my thanks for the intervention, D'orite. I promise to make both your deaths good ones, " looking to Jericho then to Bhartus and back again, " even if our greenskin allies wish otherwise."

_Norri, Whitney, and Tarowyn: you return to the camp only be greeted by suspicious stares from the knights and anxious whispers and murmers rising from the ranks of infantry. One addresses Tarowyn directly, some degree of spite in his voice, "Something amiss, 'Commander'?"_ 

ooc: yeah, I think we can all forget about that moral bonus you earned ealier.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2004)

_Jericho grits his teeth,_ "The honor of killing you will be mine Sir Kravik, but I promise to give you a warrior's death, quick and to the point.  But as a man of honor, and one who respects the legal bonds of war, I cannot let you leave here worse off then you arrived especially under the bonds of parley."

_The D'orite dismounts and removes any personal items from Saladin, and then leads him by the reigns to Sir Kravik,_ "Ride swiftly to your army, bring your goblin allies, summon the forces of Hell itself, but we will fight, and it shall be our blades and our wits who determines who shall control these lands."

“Ride, sir knight, you may be my enemy but this D’orite will meet you on the field of battle,” _he hands the reigns to Sir Kravik, with a wry smile,_ “take good care of him, I will be retrieving him not long from now.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2004)

Norri remains quiet when Tarowyn is addressed by the knight, confident that the elf's wit could strike a telling blow in retaliation.

"Take care, Tarowyn. You too, m'lady," he says quietly, and bows before turning to the other scouts, "Let's head back, our eyes are of more use at front."

Norri heads back to where Jericho is with the scouts in tow.


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2004)

"Wait, Norri, we're coming with you" Tarowyn calls out before the halfling can depart. "Ride ahead and make sure Kravik is gone, then tell Bhartus and Jericho to convene a meeting with all of the lieutenants." 

Turning to the infantryman that just commented, he says, "You've just been promoted. Come with me." And finally, the elf turns to Whitney, "I've got a plan that I could use your help with..." 

He turns his blades and bow over to the men that escorted him back, "I won't need these to talk with Jericho, so you needn't worry about my state of mind. You all can ride with me back to the front with me, if you want."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2004)

Norri beams when he hears the order. 

"Yes, sir!" He gives a salute and hurries on his way.

_Tarowyn's got an ace up his sleeve! Can't wait to hear about this..._

Once back in the presence of Jericho and Bhartus, Norri excitedly relays the information.

"Sirs, Tarowyn has requested a meeting with all the lieutenants. It would appear he has a cunning plan he would like to share," Norri is obviously pleased by the information he is sharing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

Whitney turns and faces Tarowyn and looks completely furious. "Tell me why you risked such a foolhardy move.. I'm almost as angry with you as I am with that.. man.. Jericho. I cannot BELIEVE  he spoke to me like that.." paces back and forth, practily radiating heat. "So.. why did you do such a damn foolish thing."


----------



## Krug (May 8, 2004)

_I once took care of a litter of human brats that were better behaved_, thinks Bhartus. Bhartus addresses the lieutenants. "I will not suffer such dissenssion. We will not parlay with the Knight. Our wills are iron. So should yours be," he concludes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2004)

Norri looks a little confused.

"So... his request has been turned down, sir?" he asks, not fully adapted to military lingo.


----------



## Krug (May 8, 2004)

Bhartus sighs to Norri, "We'll wait to see what Tarowyn has to say." He calls all the lieutenants.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri looks a little confused.
> 
> "So... his request has been turned down, sir?" he asks, not fully adapted to military lingo.



_Jericho simply nods, frustration boiling on his face,_ "Bring the elfy and Julia."


----------



## jasamcarl (May 8, 2004)

Kravik strokes Saladin's neck, "Aye, he will do. Though if you wanted me to look after him once you're gone, you only need ask.." with that he hops upon the steed's back, "I'll leave you now, D'orite, as I see you have other conscerns. I'll look for the honorable foreigner on the battlefield" he turns Saladin northward and, pressing his heels against the horse's sides, makes him bolt forward.

_Norri makes his appearance and the exchange with Jericho and Bhartus is had._ 

_Tarowyn and Whitney: The scouts with accept Tarowyn's weapon with a mere 'Yes, Sir'. The Knight who Tarowyn addressed (not infantryman) exchanges glances with his fellows and trots forward, "What need have you of me, Commander?"_ 

ooc Tarowyn and Whitney: let me know when you want to head towards the front.


----------



## Mirth (May 8, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry folks, busy weekend. I'll try to post today or tomorrow, but it will probably be Monday AM. Just wanted to give you a heads up..._


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney turns and faces Tarowyn and looks completely furious. "Tell me why you risked such a foolhardy move.. I'm almost as angry with you as I am with that.. man.. Jericho. I cannot BELIEVE  he spoke to me like that.." paces back and forth, practily radiating heat. "So.. why did you do such a damn foolish thing."




"Let's not talk about this in front of the soldiery," Tarowyn says quietly to 'Julia.' "After I've said my piece to the others, if you still want my head, you can have it." The elfs smiles briefly at her and then focuses on getting to the rest of the Fist as quickly as possible.



			
				jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The scouts with accept Tarowyn's weapon with a mere 'Yes, Sir'. The Knight who Tarowyn addressed (not infantryman) exchanges glances with his fellows and trots forward, "What need have you of me, Commander?"




"Lieutenant," Tarowyn uses the knight's new rank when he addresses him, "you have every right to question my actions, for that I commend you and promote you. I want you there when I talk to the commanders, so that you can carry my words back to the men. I want there to be a direct line of communication from me to you to the men so that there is no miscommunication or rumormongering afterwards. Are we clear? And give me your name so that I may relay it.."

When the group reaches the front, Tarowyn quickly dismounts and heads towards Bhartus and Jericho, ignoring the angry looks on their faces. He searches the faces of the scouts, however, until he sees Tarkik and motions him to follow along with the newly appointed lieutenant. Once the group is convened, the elf doesn't hesitate in speaking, "Good sirs, I must get this out quickly, so please do not interrupt me. First, I want it known that I am solely responsible for any slight of honor or breakage of the rules of war. Jericho had no prior knowledge of my actions and he is not to be held accountable. That said, I'd like to explain my actions and what I have in mind now."

After a brief pause and a large intake of breath, the elf's words tumble rapidly out, "This enemy knight first came to us in full helm without identifying himself and wanted to be taken to speak with the leader. I had no intention of letting him get a look at the position, size or strength of our troops, so I held him there and sent for Jericho. I felt there was a reason that the knight was hiding behind his mask as well, so I forced him to expose himself, but more on that later." Tarowyn glances at Tarkik and then continues, "I kept up the act of insubordination and belligerence with Jericho, in order to foster a false sense of a fractured leadership on our part. I want the enemy to think that we are at odds with each other, so that they will underestimate our abilities and our resolve."

The elf catches the eye of the questioning knight from before, to make sure he is taking all of this in, "Now that we have this advantage, I think we should use it. We should mount an offensive as soon as possible. The enemy will not be expecting it. If Kravik has even reached them yet, he will relay our bickering and they will assume that we are broken and aimless. An assured, brazen and strong attack will catch them unawares."

Seeing that Jericho is about to break in, Tarowyn quickly intercedes, "Ah, but there is more. Even with the surprise factor we may have now, I still don't relish going head to head with that goblin shaman again. So the last part of my plan involves some subterfuge on our part," he winks at 'Julia' and goes on, "I propose that while the main force is attacking, a small, stealthy contingent uses whatever crafty and mystical means we have at our disposal to sneak behind the enemy's lines and take out the shaman, thereby cutting off their primary advantage."

The elf smiles for a small moment, before his face takes on a grim countenance, "There is one last thing, however. A nagging suspicion that, if true, could prove disastrous for us... I believe that the enemy may have undead on their side," Tarowyn motions for Tarkik to step forward, "When Kravik revealed himself for the first time, Tarkik here blurted out that Kravik was supposed to be dead, killed by the goblins. Given the knight's rotted and leafless livery that mocks the Evenwood's own heraldry and his reluctance to show his true self, I wonder if Tarkik here might be right. Tell us what you know, lad."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2004)

"I could skin you elfy, your plan is crafty I will give you that, and quite a risk, but I am all for removing the head of that Shaman at all costs, and I want to face Kravik on the field of battle and best him, and retrieve my horse, Saladin," _Jericho replies, his face impassive, a practiced visage as he waits to hear from the others._


----------



## Krug (May 10, 2004)

"Yes, that goblin shaman has power beyond his size...", says Bhartus, still itching from retreating from one of the minor goblinoids.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 10, 2004)

Whitney listens to the plan in interest, but keeps quiet, still fuming over the terse way she's been treated by the men folk of this army. _I would think that basic courtesy and manners didn't apply at all anymore the way they act, you'd think that they would have treated me at least the same as when I was Whitney Del Noire a wandering mage. This will not stand, when this is over there will be many words spoken._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

Norri plays with his dagger, and a wicked smile crosses his face.

"Sirs, I don't like that shaman neither," he says, while inspecting the dagger's blade, "Being bested smarts, and I'd like to assist in the correction of this matter however I can."

He smugly slides the dagger back into it's scabbard, but his attention is brought to the quiet Whitney.

"Anything to add, m'lady?" he asks, "Your opinion on the issue is valued."


----------



## jasamcarl (May 11, 2004)

Tarkik hesitates before stepping forward and responding to Tarowyn, "Aye, commander. Sir Kravik was best friends with Lord Evenwood's nephew, Sir Galvan. He fell and month past in a raid into the deepwoods. Sir Galvan mourned him mightily; he hasn't been to the castle but for the day when he escorted you all through the woods. Spent all his time seeking vengeance on the greenskins..." his eyes betray terror, "But if that be him, sir, be death already having it in for us?"

The Knight who Tarowyn recruited, Sir Redleaf, ascents, "Yes, Kravik was a fine warrior. But he is alive? What curses be these!?" a mix of anger and fear is evident on his face as he makes obvious attempts to restrain his tongue.

Into the midst of your company rushes the scout who Bhartus sent up the hill. His complexion is as white as a..ghost, "Commanders..you..you..must see this.." He points to the peak of the rise which is obscured by multiple tree trunks, he slowly staggers back up the hill as if to lead you.


----------



## Krug (May 11, 2004)

Bhartus starts following behind the scout. "Slow down will you?"
_We need a battle... and soon_, thinks Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

_Jericho follows the scout, his hand on his blade..._ "Lead the way."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

Norri nods to the scout and moves to follow.


----------



## Mirth (May 11, 2004)

"Time is of the essence, people," Tarowyn says as he follows the group, worried as each moment passes. "Let's be quick about this..."


----------



## jasamcarl (May 12, 2004)

The scout lead's our heroes to the top of the hill. Once there, he drops to his knees, his forhead pressed to the ground, desperate prayers escaping his lips.

What greets you is a leafless, rotting tree with long, spindly branches. Seven of those branches are tied to a rope on the other end of which are the necks fo eight pale, lifeless men. They dangle silently, flickers of illumination dotting their cold features. They are each heavily armored, a robed in the family crests that indicate their knighthood. You should all recognize them as the Knights you encountered immediatly before facing the goblin shaman in the clearing, but where as then their faces were drawn in a noblemans sterness, here their cheeks are stretched upwards, their chin drawn down, simulating a silent laugh. All their eyes are open, the terror their belying the horrid jubilations of their mouth.

ooc: sorry for the tease, just had to get that in. You guys should decide amongst yourselves whether you want to particpate directly in the massed battle, Jericho's preference, or do the behind the lines commando thing as suggested by Tarowyn.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2004)

Norri goes pale, and ducks his head behind a tree to relieve himself of some suddenly unwanted food. He wipes his mouth with the back of his hand before speaking.

"Erm.. ahh... should we... cut 'em down? Give 'em a proper burial mebbe?" he asks, certainly unnerved by the sight.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 13, 2004)

Whitney pales but doesn't move as she sees the sight. "Bhartus.. did we bring another priest.. one of the local faiths? Becuase I would.. like to see this abomination put to rest.. these men did not deserve this." looks to Jericho and Tarowyn. "and I doubt very much our men would agree that a 'knight' who was part of this deserves any honorable conduct from now on would he?" With that she turns her horse back around and returns to the main convoy, slipping back into 'Julia' as she lifts her hood to hide her face.


----------



## Krug (May 13, 2004)

Bhartus shakes his head. "Cut them down and see if there's a priest who would put their souls at rest, for they will walk the earth unceasingly otherwise."

Bhartus is enraged. "Meet them head-on, I say!"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2004)

_Jericho shrugs,_ "War is hell, cut them down, and tend to them as the locals see fitting, we have a war to win.  Organize the men," _he turns to his lead officer,_ "and be quick about it.  Tarowyn Coldcloak, you have a chance to redeem yourself, organize a strike party, and finish off that Goblin Shaman once and for all, I would go with you, but my place is here with the men.  Take Julia with you, her skill should prove invaluable in this endeavor.  Norri I would like for you to assist Tarowyn, Bhartus, I cannot make your choices for you, but it may be best that you assist our friends."

_Jericho starts walking back towards the army, his resolve hardened with the impassioned visage of a soldier ready for battle._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 14, 2004)

Norri salutes and unshoulders his bow, getting ready for what's to come.


----------



## Mirth (May 15, 2004)

"Right-o Jericho," Tarowyn says in response and salutes the D'orite clumsily. "By the way, I gave a field promotion to Sir Redleaf here and I would be obliged if, after he reports our conversation to the men, you would make special use of his bravery and forthrightness. He is loyal to a fault, best not to waste that quality."

"As for you, Tarkik," the elf says to the scout, "you're with me. Pick the best scout to accompany you and meet Norri, Julia and I by that tree. Quick, off you go.."

Turning to the rest of the Fist, he asks, "So what now? Julia, you have the floor. We'll need some kind of magic to get us in close to their camp. Any suggestions or ideas? Oh, and Bhartus, are you coming with us?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 15, 2004)

"I could study a few spells of invisibilitiy, but the more of them I learn the less of my 2nd order magics I will have to cast against the shaman. " Frowns as she thinks on this. "I didn't have much beyond that in the way of stealth to offer, so I could do that.. but I'm most likely only going to be able to cast 2, maybe 3 such spells." Looks to Tarowyn. "Though if she's distracted with an ongoing battle, I'm sure there would be less concern about us wouldn't there?" pats her crossbow and tries to think of a good balance of spells to use in such a situation.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 16, 2004)

OOC: Just waiting for Bhartus to reply and we shall move on.


----------



## Krug (May 16, 2004)

Bhartus replies, "Yes Elf. Lead the way!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 16, 2004)

Norri nods as he listens to Whitney.

"That magic stuff sounds difficult," he notes, "Guess thats why the smart people handle it, heh."


----------



## Mirth (May 16, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus replies, "Yes Elf. Lead the way!"




"Good!" Tarowyn says and clasps his friend's shoulder. "We're going to have to be silent on this one, so I don't know what you want to change to make that happen  ... and you and Julia should confer about how best to use the arcane and divine arts to help us reach our goal."


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2004)

Bhartus looks at 'Jullia'. "Well I shall pray to Moradin to deliver us to our aim... I am afraid Stealth is not one trait the Father of the Forge is concerned with."


----------



## Mirth (May 17, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus looks at 'Jullia'. "Well I shall pray to Moradin to deliver us to our aim... I am afraid Stealth is not one trait the Father of the Forge is concerned with."




"Well, Dwarf, it will have to become a priority, then," Tarowyn says, slightly miffed. "Our lives depend on it."

_OOC: Krug, just to be clear, Tarowyn is asking Bhartus to find some way to make himself silent (covering up clanging armor and what not) since the group is trying to sneak behind enemy lines. He's also asking the dwarf to confab with Julia on what spells, potions, etc. that they both have to help the group be more sneaky (invisibility being one good one). Sorry if that wasn't clear before._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2004)

Norri reaches into his pack and pulls out a couple of potions.

"I've got these," he says, "Been keeping them for something like this."

One vial, though partially filled with fluid, makes no sound when shook gently. The contents of the other vial are hard to see.

Norri shrugs, "Shoulda got more now that I think of it."


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2004)

Stung, Bhartus says "I think then it best I stay with the D'orite. As I have said, Moradin has little traffick with the stealthy, and right now it is best I take care of these dead."

Bhartus will busy himself with the men, trying to muster their courage and if anyone is wounded, heal them.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 17, 2004)

Two soldiers go about the business of cutting down and shuffling away the corpses as the raiding party discusses its options. Moments later, just as Jericho begins to descend the hill, a scout rushes up the hill, yelling through the last few steps huffing and puffing with his hands on knees as he reports, "Sirs! We've spotted the enemy host. Hundreds of the greenskins!! They are encamped around this big black rock. It be about a day's march north of here!!"

OOC: Keep up the plotting. I'll probably get Jericho started before starting off the rest of the party, which makes sense given Tarowyn's plan.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2004)

"Well, I'm good for sneakin', don't worry about spells for me," Norri says, putting away the potions.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 18, 2004)

ooc: the above was a hint that Jericho can resume the march when he's ready.


----------



## Krug (May 19, 2004)

Bhartus will head towards wherever Jericho is, intending to help out in whatever battle is at hand.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2004)

_Satisfied his friends can handle this endeavor, he presses on with the army,_ "We march for another half day, but I do not wish to engage till the daylight hours, if anything I want to cut off their path, and engage them during the day, the night will be our enemy," _he addresses his officers and tacticians._


----------



## Mirth (May 19, 2004)

"Good luck," Tarowyn says as Bhartus leaves, "If I know our D'orite, he'll need your help more than he knows." 

When the scout makes his report to Jericho, Tarowyn gets a worried look on his face. _A big black rock..._ the elf thinks to himself. "I think we have a problem," he says to Norri and Julia and motions them to join him as he walks back over to Jericho.

Her turns to the scout first, "Was the black rock in this shape?" Tarowyn draws an obelisk in the dirt at their feet. "If so," he looks up at Jericho, "I think that may be the source of the shaman's powers. Remember when we faced them before, the shaman never left that blasted stone and it was what drew the elementals up from the ground. I have a bad feeling that if you face them there around that obelisk, you're doomed to fail. It also means that the shaman is already surrounded by the army, which doesn't give us much of a chance to execute our sneak attack plan. We've either got to destroy that stone or we've got to draw that army away from it."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 19, 2004)

"And I do not have enough power to do both the stealthy approach and a damaging assualt of spells." 'Julia' says quietly, "I doubt I have enough magic to lay the shaman low with magic as it is.. had we a bit more time, magic and experice I think I could.. but I fear I shall fall short." Hangs her head. "Perhaps I should have had a bit more time at the keep to prepare for such a fight. Maybe if we have a feint to pull the forces out, we could bring in a group of archers to pile on the shaman and drop her quickly. I could go as well though I doubt beyond a few spells I'd be of much use, though I would be more use there than in a frontal battle."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2004)

"I like the idea of drawing the enemy to us, Tarowyn how do you feel about a lightning night raid, to stir them, and perhaps draw them into a trap, hmm.  It would be a dangerous game e play though, elfy," _Jericho replies, thinking._


----------



## Krug (May 19, 2004)

Bhartus says "That might work but will they take the bait?" asks the dwarf. "Perhaps the halfling might want to come up with some creative insults for our goblin... that frequently works for those folk."

If he has opportunity, Bhartus will ask for the _Prayer_ spell.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 19, 2004)

"Or perhaps a target worthy of pursuit and capture.. like the daughter of a high noble?" Julia says in a quiet voice.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 20, 2004)

The scout nods at Tarowyn's question, "Aye, sir, it looked like that. Dark as the night it was."

Consistent with Jericho's orders, the column continues its march throughout the rest of the day until the night's blackness descends on the forest. It then camps, awaiting the dawn. Dozens of small campfires can be seen flickering between trees. Despite almost certainly having knowledge of your position, the goblin's make no attempt attack and in fact stay put around the black stone, or so your scouts inform you.

OOC Krug and Kain: You have the night to retool your spells prepared list.

OOC Everyone: Feel free to keep plotting. But I will need for someone, most likely Jericho or Tarowyn, to clearly state the plan before I proceed. I do like where you guys are headed with this so far.


----------



## Krug (May 21, 2004)

Bhartus prays for certain spells. "Oh Moradin may you grant me the spells you give me the power to turn the tide of combat, and may they teach the nefarious goblin a lesson of your might."
Bhartus' spell selection: 
Type/Spells (5/4+1/3+1/2+1)
0 level: Resistance, Light, Read Magic
1: Bane, Bless, Doom,  Cause Fear, Protection from Evil (domain)
2: Aid (domain), Hold Person, Sound Burst, Silence
3: Magic Circle Against Evil(domain), Summon Monster III, Prayer


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 21, 2004)

Norri wracks his little halfling brain for idea's.

_Steal something valuable!_

For some reason that didn't seem like the ideal tactic at the moment, unless...

When opportunity arises, if they are gathered around a campfire to speak at some stage, Norri proposes an idea.

"Ya know, an obelisk bein' a big lump o' stone, kinda makes it hard to damage. An' that shaman btch is no easier to deal with either. If I can figure out where she sleeps..." Norri draws a finger across his throat, "One attempt, kill her if she's sleeping there at the time, if she ain't there I'll try to steal anything that looks valuable or that might give her power or somesuch. How's it sound? Well that and I could do something nasty that would kill moral."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 21, 2004)

Whitney retreats to her studies and sets up her spell book to look and ponder which spells she will want on the morrow. Mist lays close by, her tail holding down the pages for her mistress as she lays by the book, happy to be out in the open instead of packed into the top of her mistresses saddle bags, her air of diginity finally back in place as she watches the prowl and movement of the troops while her mistress reads by light, her glasses perched on her nose.


OOC: Will think out my spells and post them shortly. :-D


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2004)

_Jericho confers with his strategists...

Thinking should have a post soon by Monday on the plan for the army...._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 24, 2004)

_OOC: Spells chosen and put on character sheet. _


----------



## jasamcarl (May 25, 2004)

OOC: Keep plotting. The second somone summarizes the general plan of attack, it's go time. Jericho should probably not go into detail about formation yet, though; he might want to see how the enemy organizes itself.


----------



## Krug (May 25, 2004)

"The black stone is the key," says Bhartus. "Else they would not surround it like jackals about a corpse."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2004)

"It is a gamble, but we should split our forces, try to draw them out and then bring them into a pincer, but it will leave one force to carry the brunt of the attack until the second is ready to pounce and hopefully catch that rear unawares, or at least put pressure on them.  Meanwhile the special forces get inside and either take out that black stone, or the goblin shaman, preferrably both but I will settle for just the goblin.  That might break the spine of the goblin forces... they are a cowardly species..." _Jericho lays out his plan for the officers and othr members to listen to._


----------



## jasamcarl (May 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "It is a gamble, but we should split our forces, try to draw them out and then bring them into a pincer, but it will leave one force to carry the brunt of the attack until the second is ready to pounce and hopefully catch that rear unawares, or at least put pressure on them.  Meanwhile the special forces get inside and either take out that black stone, or the goblin shaman, preferrably both but I will settle for just the goblin.  That might break the spine of the goblin forces... they are a cowardly species..." _Jericho lays out his plan for the officers and othr members to listen to._




All through the night, the scouts come in with reports of faint tracks and odd noises that point to a nearby goblin presense, most likely that of their own scouts. Still, they choose not to engage the Evenwood army, the greater bulk remaining encamped around the black stone.

When daylight does come, it provides little warmth and almost none of the noises usually associated with woodland light. It's as if the creatures of the forest were aware of the blight that was about to besmirch their land.

OOC Toki: Jericho just has to give the order and we will proceed with combat. At your disposal are five formations composed as follows: 400 heavy pikemen, 400 light archers, 100 scouts (light infantry with both ranged and melee), 100 engineers, and 100 Knights (elite heavy cavalry). You can implement you pincer plan, but wait for the tactical map to develop so we can do it within the rules. The engineers can set up temporary fortifications (trenches, picket lines, around any unit you wish. Jericho can also secund, or join with one of these formations to lead it personally; this is strongly recommended because he is only 5th level.  So choose which one on your next post.

OOC Everyone else: You still have time to observe or prepare. Tactical mass combat rounds are in minutes while you will still be working in the 6 second frame. Don't worry, I haven't skimped on your challenges either.


----------



## Mirth (May 26, 2004)

Before 'Julia' settles in for the night, Tarowyn makes a small suggestion, "We will sorely need any concealment magicks you can provide in order to get us as close to the shaman as possible, undetected. After that, I suggest you make the most of some offensive spells that can easily target the shaman herself from a distance or take out those earth elementals she's so fond of conjuring. Of course, if we could also raze that obelisk to the ground, that would be the best result, but I'm not counting on it. Sleep well. We should leave while it is still dark outside, I think."

As to Norri's suggestion, Tarowyn agrees that his is a good plan, "Let's hope that we can catch her unawares. With only five of us going, that is going to be key to our plans."

Tarowyn gathers the scouts around later and asks another group of five of them to provide a distraction for the covert team. When the three Fist members, Tarkik and his friend all depart, Tarowyn instructs the other five scouts to move forward in a different direction, making just enough noise to draw the attention of the enemy scouts towards them and away from Tarowyn's group.


----------



## Krug (May 27, 2004)

Bhartus tries to see if he can find out anything about the Black Stone, local legends or otherwise. "Something of that power cannot be such a mystery", he says. He wishes his Earth-Brother Ilarus were here. "Earth Elementals.. it would not be a mystery to him. Us dwarves are friends of Stone and Rock... that shaman should be smashed under it's hand."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2004)

Inspired by Bhartus, Norri tried thinking of a way to somehow have the shaman crushed by her obelisk... an entertaining thought even if it was somewhat impracticle.

"Speaking of crushing her, Bhartus, could we somehow lure her to her obelisk then make it fall on her? Big rocks are a sure way to kill anything, it wouldn't be a favourite among trap-makers for centuries if it wasn't," Norri suggests.


----------



## Krug (May 27, 2004)

"That would be a risky move," says Bhartus. "And I do not know how far into the soil the obelisk is, unless you might want to check," says the dwarf, smiling.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 27, 2004)

"Julia' nods as she closes up her books and tucks Mist away in the top of her back with a whisper and a salted fish. "So, I've got a few magics available, invisiblity for those less that stealthy." she smiles to Bhartus, "And a few spells to harry the shaman with, hopefully we'll have no little amount of luck on ourside as well."


----------



## jasamcarl (May 28, 2004)

_Bhartus: With the new insights that a mixture of study and experience has afforded you, certain tales and myths, both dwarven and human, that many would dismiss as nothing more that horror stories for young pups now takes on new signficance. Case in point is the legend of the Night Crafter, an evil being which created the world, but enjoyed to molevently change it on a whim, whiping away all those living on it; it is even said that it introduced magic to humanity in hopes of seeing the evil that it would inspire and thus allow mortals do to its work for it. Such were dark times of woe, until the gods appeared and smited the Night Crafter. As a dwarf, this legend offers special comfort to you, because it is said that it was Moradin's Hammer which smashed through the magic armor of the Crafter when no other god could brake past its BLACK SCALES, which were said to have been as hard as STONE. The Silverspine Mountains (the local range) along with a number of other ranges, many which dwarves occupy, are said to have been formed when the Night Crafter fell to the earth._

OOC: Just got Complete Divine. Let me know if anyone wants to use anything in it.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 29, 2004)

ooc: Just waiting on Toki.....


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2004)

_On my command unleash hell..._

_Jericho decides to go with the gamble... he turns to Tarowyn,_ "May your gods give you favor, you will need it this day."

_He turns to his officers,_ "Time for us to unleash hell I ride with the main force, get your best men to lead the secondary force for the pincer maneuver.  Today we live or die by the blade..."


----------



## Krug (May 31, 2004)

Bhartus relates the legend to the rest of the group. "Moradin guide our hands in smiting these foul gobs. Blood shall run today, but there is no question we will emerge as victors!"

Bhartus cautions the scouts to look out for the gobs, as they probably spread out over the night and placed vile traps.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Julia' nods as she closes up her books and tucks Mist away in the top of her back with a whisper and a salted fish. "So, I've got a few magics available, invisiblity for those less that stealthy." she smiles to Bhartus, "And a few spells to harry the shaman with, hopefully we'll have no little amount of luck on ourside as well."




_OOC: Just so you know, Bhartus decided a few posts up not to join the smaller unit, but instead stay with Jericho and the main attack force. Although that might change right now..._

Tarowyn looks thoughtfully at the dwarf as he relays the tale, his mind going over the subtle relationship of the legend and their current situation. "Bhartus, if what you say is true," Tarowyn says when the priest is finished, "then your hammer, 'a hammer of Moradin' if you will, may be the only thing that can bring down the obelisk, which seems to be as tough as that 'black scale armor of the Night Crafter.'"

"You should come with our covert group after all, methinks," The elf says as he clasps the dwarf's shoulder. "If we can get you close enough to that cursed pillar, we might have a chance of succeeding. What say you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2004)

"The more the merrier," Norri adds with a grin.


----------



## Krug (Jun 1, 2004)

Bhartus listens to Tarowyn's words. "Relying on superstition sounds risky, but well it is worth a try. Shall we bring a few more scouts with us?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 4, 2004)

"Well are we moving ahead or waiting for the sky to fall upon us?" says Bhartus.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2004)

"The enemy or the sky, I know which I'd prefer to try defeating. Let's try not to give the sky ideas by the way," Norri says with a good-humoured wink.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "The enemy or the sky, I know which I'd prefer to try defeating. Let's try not to give the sky ideas by the way," Norri says with a good-humoured wink.




_Jericho shrugs and goes to lead the infantry into battle with the greenskins,_ "Happy hunting, my brothers."


----------



## Mirth (Jun 4, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus listens to Tarowyn's words. "Relying on superstition sounds risky, but well it is worth a try. Shall we bring a few more scouts with us?"




"I'm afraid more scouts will just hinder our covert operation," Tarowyn answers. "As it is now, we are six, which is almost too much. Julia has prepared for you to come with us, so let's get going."


----------



## Mirth (Jun 15, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry to have to do this, but I've got to put all of my PbP gaming on hold for awhile. I'm finally going to finish my Master's degree in Literature this summer after putting it off for 6 years (while owning my own business). I only have the thesis to complete, so I'm going to concentrate on that full-time until it is due in late July. Feel free to autopilot my character or take him out of the game completely. I'll check back in August to see what's going on. You may still see me cruising the boards a tiny bit in the meantime, but I doubt it. I just don't want to hold up any of the games by not being able to keep up a post count (as has been the case for the last week or so). I've really enjoyed all of my PbP games and I hope to rejoin as many as I can in August. Until then, have a blast! Feel free to contact me, if you want or need to. - Thanks, Jay/Mirth - mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com_


----------



## Krug (Jun 15, 2004)

_Man I wonder if this game is still going on or DEAD... _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 15, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Man I wonder if this game is still going on or DEAD... _



_Not sure, but hoping for the best, anyone got the GM's email address? I had it on my desktop but the friggin movers seemed to have lost it. (stateside ones) and now I'm out like 2.5k for the pc and something like 6k for software._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _Not sure, but hoping for the best, anyone got the GM's email address? I had it on my desktop but the friggin movers seemed to have lost it. (stateside ones) and now I'm out like 2.5k for the pc and something like 6k for software._




_That sucks... well I am still here, he better come back._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

(ooc: I'm pretty sure he would have let us know if he was going to be absent for a while, i think there may be some circumstances beyond his control giving him trouble)


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 18, 2004)

ooc: I'm back. Dah, and Mirth is gone. Let me think on this. I'll probably post an update tonight. Everyone still with me?


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 18, 2004)

Tarowyn's stops suddenly after only taking a few steps in the direction of the goblin camp. He turns to the scouts that were to escort the party and says, "In face, we shouldn't rely on such unskilled Evenwood help at all; it would be but deadweight to those of our talent." Some of the common soldiers loitering around look irked by such comments while those who were to go betray a bit of relief at not having to brave the hazards inherent in a nightime raid on a large goblin encampment. They all shrug and step back a few feet.

With that, Tarowyn springs forward with a dexterity that confirms his race, moving quickly into the woods, "Come my comrades!!"


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2004)

Bhartus nods. "Finally, some action!" Bhartus follows behiind Tarowyn. 

_Welcome back!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2004)

Norri hustles after the others, bow in hand.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 20, 2004)

ooc: just awaiting Kain and Toki's posts...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 20, 2004)

'Julia' follows the group, trying her best to keep quiet and thinking on how to best utilise her current spells against the goblin shaman, her anger rising at the humiliation she suffered last time.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 23, 2004)

ooc: sorry again for the lack of posts. we'll give Toki one more day. Thankfully, the party split up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2004)

_Jericho watches his friends go to bttle and sighs, knowing that his destiny has led him to lead the army to battle.  He turns to his gathered forces and begins the march to fight the bulk of the force in battle... and the Black Knight as well... and retrieve his horse... He marches with the infantry._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 27, 2004)

Tarowyn leads Bhartus, Norri, and Whitney into the woods. The elf seems unusually hurried as he races past thicks layers of bark and branch. The forest floor exhibits the same upward incline as the last time you ventured into the goblins' territory. The sunsets and rises again into a humid morning. Still, no greenskins make an appearance as you continue to near their camp and the black obelisk.

_Norri: Around mid morning you finally do spot some life. Six small, armed figures walking at a right angle from the party's approach some 60ft ahead. It is obvious that the goblins are on patrol. It is equally obvious that a couple of them have spotted you and you're comrades. They both begin to screech some incomprehensible warcry and rush forward, morningstars swinging in the air._ 

_Initiative: Goblins (2), Norri, Tarowyn. Everyone else is flatfooted. The aware goblins are now 30ft from Tarowyn, who heads the march. The others remain flatfooted at 60ft._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 27, 2004)

*Jericho*

Jericho, as planned, continues the march for another half day, resting the then tired army for the night only to resume the advance in the morning. As the mid day sun arches over head, you're scouts report that you have finally come within engagement distance of the goblin army, who remain encamped at a slightly higher elevation some 600 ft to the north of your position. They are surely aware of you, though your command skills seems to have had the better of the black knight, for he is only now beginning to line up his humanoid soldiers for the battle. The tiny vermin move hurridly between the trees, arranging themselves in some type of formation, fiddling with weapons and generally screeching in their own language. 

Your men send up a storm of murmers, some still anxious at the possibility of vile sorcery prematurly ending their carreers, others more strident, expressing their desires to enter battle immediatly; most of the nights could be placed in the latter group.

_Initiative: Evenwood Army, Goblin Army. Jericho, having won the command check, can now choose to place one of his formation on his side of the battlefield before the Black Knight; it can't be placed closer than 600ft from the goblins however (something along the lines of "left flank" and "right flank" would be appropriate). You can also choose to give the goblins the first placement if you wish to see what they are planning. You're formations are : 400 heavy infantray, 400 archers, 100 knights, 100 castle guards who were intended for the protection of the Lady Whitney, and one hundred scouts. Jericho can (smartly) choose to join one of these formations giving it certain command, moral, and attack bonuses. Each turn represents a minute. Any other questions, please ask. This should be a bloody one. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2004)

"Heads up! Goblins!" Norri yells, dropping to one knee and loosing an arrow at the closest one.


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2004)

Bhartus keeps next to Norri and unleashes a crossbow bolt at the nearest one as well. "Stick together! They won't get us so easy this time!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 28, 2004)

Norri's bolt zooms past one of the approaching goblins as Tarowyn withdraws two arrows in rapid succeccsion, knotches and unleashes them on the little attackers. One is struck in the neck and falls immedatly, while other has a shaft protruding from its chest, causing it to push back on its heels, all wobbly like.

_Initiative: Goblins (5), Norri and Bhartus, Taroywn and Whitney._ 

The remaining goblins, having spotted the party following their fellow vermin in a charge, quickly push through the brush and close with Tarowyn; the goblin with the arrow in its torso attempts to move forward, only to fall to the forest floor, black blood spilling over the leaves. The elf evades one morningstart, two, then three, only to have a spike of the fourth barely graze him.

_Tarowyn takes 1._ 

Bhartus steps back and fires off a bolt from his own crossbow in such a hurried way that only a tree several dozen feet away feels his dwarven wrath. 

_Norri's up. Four goblins remaining, all on Tarowyn._


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2004)

Bhartus takes out his hammer and attacks one of the gobs attacking Tarowyn, flanking it. "Down with you foul things!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Jericho, as planned, continues the march for another half day, resting the then tired army for the night only to resume the advance in the morning. As the mid day sun arches over head, you're scouts report that you have finally come within engagement distance of the goblin army, who remain encamped at a slightly higher elevation some 600 ft to the north of your position. They are surely aware of you, though your command skills seems to have had the better of the black knight, for he is only now beginning to line up his humanoid soldiers for the battle. The tiny vermin move hurridly between the trees, arranging themselves in some type of formation, fiddling with weapons and generally screeching in their own language.
> 
> Your men send up a storm of murmers, some still anxious at the possibility of vile sorcery prematurly ending their carreers, others more strident, expressing their desires to enter battle immediatly; most of the nights could be placed in the latter group.
> 
> _Initiative: Evenwood Army, Goblin Army. Jericho, having won the command check, can now choose to place one of his formation on his side of the battlefield before the Black Knight; it can't be placed closer than 600ft from the goblins however (something along the lines of "left flank" and "right flank" would be appropriate). You can also choose to give the goblins the first placement if you wish to see what they are planning. You're formations are : 400 heavy infantray, 400 archers, 100 knights, 100 castle guards who were intended for the protection of the Lady Whitney, and one hundred scouts. Jericho can (smartly) choose to join one of these formations giving it certain command, moral, and attack bonuses. Each turn represents a minute. Any other questions, please ask. This should be a bloody one. _




_Jericho will be prudent and wait to see what the Goblins will do...

Jericho raises his hand for the army to silence, and then takes his place at the head of the Heavy Infantry and overlooks the field, waiting to see what tricks his adversary will try..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho will be prudent and wait to see what the Goblins will do...
> 
> Jericho raises his hand for the army to silence, and then takes his place at the head of the Heavy Infantry and overlooks the field, waiting to see what tricks his adversary will try..._




The goblilns continue to group together, low shoulder to low shoulder. Eventually, they coalesce into a something like a line that stretches several hundred feet to the west (your left) of the forward point of your marching formation. The little buggers seem to be suffering in their efforts thanks to the rough wooded terrain, leaving gaps along the front of their formation.

_Jericho's move._ 


Diagram:

GGGG
VVVV






<^>V = facing


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2004)

Whitney gives a gasp as the surpise of the assualt registers and looks for a way to discretely cover Tarowyn with her crossbow, while keeping an eye out for the shaman (trying to pick off any goblins not already in melee with the elf)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2004)

Norri draws his short sword and moves to flank one of the goblins attacking Tarowyn, lashing out if time permits, intent to cut the goblinoind where it would hurt most.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 29, 2004)

As the goblins converge on the elf, Norri circles around and puts a mean slice into one of the preoccupied little bugger's back. It screeches, leaning forward to the point of collapse, morningstar touching the ground.

The apparently still surprised Lady, straining to lift her crossbow overaims, firing a bolt straight into the air (critical miss). 

A look of pure venom enters Tarowyns face at the minor wound as he steps back from the marauding goblins, withdrawing two more arrows from his quiver, "Repellant chattle!!" An arrow point quickly replaces the black pupil of the goblin immediatly infront of him., which silently falls back on its back.

The goblins close with the enraged elf again, one circling to flank him with the goblin wounded by Norri, morningstars raised. Tarowyn weaves and ducks past each assault with superhuman dexterity. The swing robs the last bit of strength from the wounded goblin, who collapses to the ground, unconscience.

_Norri and Bhartus are up. Two goblins remaining._


----------



## Krug (Jul 29, 2004)

Bhartus flanks one of the goblins and smashes at it with his mace. "MORADIN SMASH YA!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The goblilns continue to group together, low shoulder to low shoulder. Eventually, they coalesce into a something like a line that stretches several hundred feet to the west (your left) of the forward point of your marching formation. The little buggers seem to be suffering in their efforts thanks to the rough wooded terrain, leaving gaps along the front of their formation.
> 
> _Jericho's move._
> 
> ...




_What kind of troops are these goblins?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2004)

If there's any more goblins left to flank Norri will get to it, otherwise he'll just attack the closest one.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _What kind of troops are these goblins?_




The goblins arms are not strictly uniform, though most wear a bit of unpolished leather armor and weild a morningstar in one hand with a short bow/quiver ready at their backs.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 30, 2004)

The dwarf breaks his mace against the back of one of the remaining offenders, which emits a "AyeHH!!!" in resonspe and turns on Bhartus. Norri engages the other goblin which manages just to evade the edge of his shortsword.

_Whitney is up. Two goblins, one wounded._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 30, 2004)

Whitney reloads as quickly as she can, blushing furiously at her snafu


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The goblilns continue to group together, low shoulder to low shoulder. Eventually, they coalesce into a something like a line that stretches several hundred feet to the west (your left) of the forward point of your marching formation. The little buggers seem to be suffering in their efforts thanks to the rough wooded terrain, leaving gaps along the front of their formation.
> 
> _Jericho's move._
> 
> ...




_Jericho leads his Infantry force to stand opposite the rabble of goblins, moving them into position with grim determination..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 3, 2004)

ooc: i'm back. will post tommorow. sorry for the delays..again.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 4, 2004)

As if sensing the Lady's pouting, the Gods this time reward her efforts with a direct hit between one of the remaining goblin's eyes (critical), leading it to fall to the elf's feet.

_Norri and Tarowyn are up. One wounded goblin remaining._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho leads his Infantry force to stand opposite the rabble of goblins, moving them into position with grim determination..._




As your infantry line up below the goblin lines, a furry arises from the little creatures as they bash their morningstars on both ground and tree trunk, chomping at the bit to enter battle and satisfy their bloodlust.

_Jericho has the next move, though again, he can choose to defer to the humanoids. You still have the Knights, archers, castle guard, and scouts to deploy if you wish._

Diagram:


GGGG
vvvv




^^^^
I I I I


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2004)

_Jericho directs the archers to form a formation behind his Infantry..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 4, 2004)

Norri attacks the last goblin, flanking it if anyone else is in combat with it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri attacks the last goblin, flanking it if anyone else is in combat with it.




Norri arcs around to the back of the remaining goblins, and, with a quick thrust to an exposed section of the monster's lower back, end's the battle.

Furious, Tarowyn marches up towards the still breathing form of the first goblin he felled, and, in a most unelfy way, begins to stomp on its head, grinding it into the ground, a welp of pain echoing through the forest, "Imputent, weak vermin!!!!"

ooc: apologies, festy, but i forgot to factor in your sneak attack damage at one point. you still barely made the kill. in the future, if something reads fishy, let me know in case i might have not taken into account an ability.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho directs the archers to form a formation behind his Infantry..._




As the archers huddle into their rear position, staking their arrows into the ground in preperation for the demands of combat, goblins continue to poor out of their camp in an indistinguishable horde, lengthening their line to your right.

Diagram:

GGGG   GGGG
vvvv    vvvv




^^^^
I  I I I
^^^^
A AAA

_Jericho's deployment turn again. Knights, Scouts, and Castle/Body Guards still available. Or, again, you could defer._


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2004)

Bhartus looks at Tarowyn. "Save that for better foes elf," he says. "Now lets get going to that menhir and hope our ploy works!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2004)

Norri raises an eyebrow at Tarowyn's behaviour, but thinks nothing particularly odd of it, he doesn't know that much about elves after all.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 5, 2004)

Whitney clears her throat as she bends down to retrieve her bolt from the goblin she shot. "Tarowyn, time to calm down, we've still got the shaman to go remember?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 6, 2004)

Tarowyn, appearing to think better of it, removes his stained boot from the neck of the now dead goblin, "Bhartus, My Lady, you are both correct...let's continue.." On the final word he springs back to a steady run, weaving through the woods, barely keeping within sight of the other members of the Fist, as the flys fall on the slain goblin patrol to your rear.

Minutes pass as the forest grows denser and more forboding, yet Tarowyn seems completly undettered as he leads you closer and closer to the goblin camp. If anything he seems to be having fun; he begins to weave arround playfully ( or is that erraticaly) to the right and left of the party's marching  column. 

Suddenly, Whitney feels a slight *click* under her feat and, before she can react, two javelins fly from the surrounding brush, on on each side of the column. The tip of one barely misses Whitney's throat, instead leaving a long bloody tear on the shoulder end of her enchanted cloak. Even the agile Norri takes a prick to his leg. It was sudden, but no further assualt follows. The woods are again silent. Tarowyn abruptly stops and turns, having been well ahead of the line of fire, "What happened friends?"

_Whitney takes 10. Norri takes 7._


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2004)

"A trap... we need to be more careful," says Bhartus. Bhartus casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ on Whitney "Let the wound close.. it is a nasty one.". He turns to Norri. "Do you require healing too?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2004)

"I should be right for the time bein'," Norri replies, putting his hand to the wound.

He turns to Tarowyn, slightly disgruntled.

"Stop playin' about, I can't spot everything so you need to keep your eyes peeled as well. This is what happens otherwise," Norri holds out his gloved hand, speckled with his own blood, "Your behaviour's unprofessional, could get us killed."

He wipes the blood off on his sleeve and mutters something before continuing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2004)

Whitney touches her throat in shock, clearly shaken by the closeness of the trap. Mist stands on her feet and hisses as she looks around. 

"I dearly dearly despise this place."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2004)

_Jericho deploys the Castle Guard to the right of his forces facing the goblin menace!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 7, 2004)

The sting in Whitney's shoulder begins to fade as a gentle white light suffuses the wound.

_Whitney regains 9._ 

Tarowyn, looking down on Norri as his short arm thrusts out to demonstrate his cut, gives of a faint smile, "Apologies" before quickly dashing forward yet again into the forest's dense brush.

ooc: festy, let me know just how much more 'careful' you want to be.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho deploys the Castle Guard to the right of his forces facing the goblin menace!_




The guard comes up on the heavy infantry's right, but they are too few in number to face all points of the goblin line.

From his not inconsiderably distant vantage point, you can see and hear the brush behind the tree branches behind the humanoid lines, many at a much higher elevation than the goblins infront of it, being disturbed, followed by a mounting wave of echoing grunts. Some very large figures come into view, towering over their diminutive compatriots and even over your own soldiers. You recognize them as bugbears, much like the one you slew in the duel with Nicos Aporos weeks ago (Chapter #3). They stream from the goblin rear in the dozens. The goblins at about halfway point in the line scatter to allow them to converge at the center; despite their barbarous appearance, they seem capable of forming a pretty tight pack.

Once in postion, the bugbears in turn to part just enough to allow a singular rider through. The black mass eventually becomes a familiar mount, Saladin; the steed is offering some minor displays of resistance to his current master, the now oh so familiar Lord Kravik, fully covered in black platmail with the exception of his pale shaven head. From across the forested battle field he calls out with a bemused tone, "Sir Jericho, I applaud the speed of your deployment...I couldn't have commanded the Lord's army better myself. And I should know...I once did. No matter though, Evenwood castle will soon have soldiers as green as the trees my former liege so valued!!!" The goblin host, some 900 strong and fully assembled, gleans at Jericho's men, beedy black eyes glinting through the partially overcast morning air.

_Jericho's turn. Kravik has finished his deployment, so you can now place your knights and scouts as you wish._ 

Diagram:

GGGGBGGGG
vvvv vvvvv





^^^^^
I I I I G
^^^^
AAAA


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 7, 2004)

Norri snorts, and follows at his own pace, trying to be wary enough for both himself and Tarowyn.

"Ease your pace, Tarowyn. We can't be observant and hasty at the same time!" he says, agitated at Tarowyn not heeding his words.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2004)

_Jericho glares and maneuvers the scouts to take the left flank, and the knights to take the right flank.  He raises his sword high,_ “Sir Kravik we have come to the moment of truth, bring your forces and let us decide the destiny of this realm… and let it be that your green-skins suffer their fate… and you will join them, Sir Kravik!”

_Jericho showing his bravery… leads the slow march down the hill motioning for his officers to follow suit… his forces will stop at about 300 paces.  The archers will prepare to fire, on his mark._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 8, 2004)

Whitney shivers at the lingering feel of the cut that has mostly been healed, Mist leaping into her arms to purr confortably to her. "Too close by far." she whispers as she follows, stepping far more softly as she follows.


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney shivers at the lingering feel of the cut that has mostly been healed, Mist leaping into her arms to purr confortably to her. "Too close by far." she whispers as she follows, stepping far more softly as she follows.




"Aye milady. If these goblins do not slay us, their traps might. Many a heroic dwarf, including a distant cousin, has been felled by their nefarious devices. We must be wary and careful," says Bhartus. He nods towards Norri. "You must look for traps, and damn you elfie, slow down or you WILL be the death of us and yourself."

Bhartus wonders how the D'orite is fairing in battle. He looks to see if he can catch any view of the battlefield.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 10, 2004)

As the remainder of House Evenwood's strength assembles for battle, Kravik raises his longsword, and, with no audible command, the goblins let off a cacophony of withering shrieks that are true pain to the ears. They swarm in groups between trees down the slight incline of the forest floor, keeping their initial line in generally good shape. They then halt some 300ft from Jericho's line and, quickly arming their shortbows, the smaller goblins let off a torrent of arrows, aimed all across the Evenwood front. Both trees and distance conspire to redirect the hail of arrows from their intended target, however, and the human forces get through it relativily unscathed, only one or two cries indicating there were any wounded.

_Jericho's turn. Kravik one this round of initiative, but you can now move all your units. You get the equivilants of move and attack actions or full round actions this turn. The goblins are some 300ft away at a slight upward incline._

Diagram:



GGGGBGGGG
vvvvvvvvvv




^^^^^^^
S I I I I C K
AAAA


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 10, 2004)

Meanwhile, the other members of the Fist, after hours of travel through woods that are only distinguished by their ability to block the sun's rays from giving any hope to those close to the ground, find themselves lead up a small hill by Tarowyn. When they reach its sumit, breaching however briefly the forest's canopy, the view that greets them is one both familiar yet terribly new. The Sun arches over the trees, its warm rays blunted by the breeze drifiting down to the mountain range now prominent to the north. 

And to the west and below the party at but a short jog away is the clearing where last they battled the goblin druid. The obelisk still stands at its center, but this time short red flames engulf it, flickering intensly and without apparent end. All around you see the signs of encampent, primitive bearhide covers obvioiusly meant to provide some relief from the elements; plumes of smoke rising teasingly in the air where fires once burned. The smell of rancid meat invading your noses. But no host of goblinoids that one would expect to occupy a camp such as this appears to be present.


Standing some 30ft distant from each side of the obelisk is a hulking figure, some 7ft tall, four in all. They appear as large goblins. They bear an obvious similarity to the creature slain when the party entered in a duel with Nicos Aporos and his pet monsters (Chapter #2). They are silent, their torso's simply sweighing back and forth in what could be boredom as they stare blankly at the edges of the camp. They show no hint at having detected the Fist's presense.

From somewhere in the forest west of the clearing, the faint screams of a multitude of man and monster can be detected at the periphery of your hearing. A battle has commenced...



_Bhartus: you spot two figures at opposite sides of the obelisk's base, cloked almost entirely into black robes, staring intesnly into the stone. Their size is that of goblins._


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2004)

Bhartus whispers to the rest about the ones in black robes. "Probably more goblins... I can summon a monster into their midst as a distraction... but we must strike together and get the upper hand. The robed ones must be spell users of some sort." He rubs his nose, perturbed at the vile scent. 

_Moradin, may you guide Jericho to victory, and us as well,_ says Bhartus, praying silently.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 10, 2004)

"Aye, twould be a good idea I'm thinking." Whitney whispers back, "I had planned on summoning a pair of birds to harry enemy spell casters, maybe I should do that now.. or wait till your creatures draw their attentions and then summon mine."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 10, 2004)

"As long as I can sneak up on 'em I'm a happy chap," Norri says, pointing an arrow down at the goblin encampment.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 11, 2004)

Tarowyn, smiling, removes an arrow from his magical quiver, "Let's not delay, then.." The elf knotches an arrow and looses it against the robed figure to the south (left) of the obelisk...

_Surprise Round: Evergone gets a standard action._ 

Diagram



 >>>>>>>>>b



b>>>>>>>>rOr>>>>>>>>>b



>>>>>>>>>b




>>>>>>>>>T
>>>>>>>>>W
>>>>>>>>BN


b=Bugbears
r=robed figures

ooc: the party is perched on a hill. It will takes upwards of two rounds for the bugbears to reach you given their current position.


ooc: the party is at a rise. It will take the


----------



## Krug (Aug 11, 2004)

*Badger badger badger badger...*

"I meant to try this spell soon," says Bhartus, grinning. He casts Summon Monster III to call a Celestial Dire Badger next to the robed figure on the right, to attack immediately.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2004)

_Jericho orders his archers to fire... he holds his batte line wanting the goblins to come to him..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2004)

"Curse you, Tarowyn!" Norri whispers harshly as the arrow flies.

He draws his weapon and moves down the slope, trying to stay behind cover if there is any.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 11, 2004)

Whitney smiles and casts her spell (_Summon Creature II, _2 Celestial Hawks) to harry the other robed figure at the standing stone. As she finishes the spell she steps back and readys her crossbow for the approaching Bugbears looking to make sure she has range incase she needs to cast another spell.


_(ooc: using AP to reclaim the cast spell)_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 12, 2004)

Tarowyn's arrow strikes the ground immediatly behind the covered figure, the edge of its robe to the ground; the makes a squeezing motion with his hand, yelling down to the goblins, "Nassath!!!" As Bhartus and Whitney begin their prayers and incantations and Norri finds cover, both the black robed goblins as well as the bugbears turn.

_Initiative: Norri, Whitney, Bhartus, Robed Goblins(2), Bugbears(4), Tarowyn._ 

_Bhartus: though you don't know the exact meaning of the word Tarowyn used, your godly studies informs you that it was a word of Evil._ 

ooc: as Kain was so kind to point out, you all have Action Points. Don't be afraid to use them..be afraid of dying. 

Diagram:

Same as above, but with Norri 5ft ahead of Tarowyn.


----------



## Krug (Aug 12, 2004)

_The elf is not well_, thinks Bhartus to himself, but he cannot stop the spellcasting now. _Fool I have been.. he has been leading us on all this time!_ Bhartus finishes his spell, then prepares his crossbow to fire at the nearest approaching bugbear.

_OOC: How far am I from the menhir?[/ooc]_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho orders his archers to fire... he holds his batte line wanting the goblins to come to him..._




The archers simultaneously dislodge their arrows from the ground one at a time, knotch, and loose their arrows in a flurry, wave upon wave. Alas most land short of the goblin line while others are either blocked or repelled by the thick forest growth.

But the flight of projectiles, as well as the rough terrain serves to disrupt the goblin advance. From across the field, you can hear Kravik, who is trotting near the head of the bugbears scream, "Together, you cretans.." But, seeing the humans refusal to budge, he gives the order, motioning for his right wing to charge Jericho's heavy infantry. The goblin's scream and rush down the hill, their sharpened teeth, though small, glint all along the enemy line. Morning stars bear. 

They come closer, ducking and weaving under branches and around tree trunks like a hord of locust. Closer and closer. As they approach within a few feet, polearms are lowered, catching a few of the buggers in the neck, yet most move under the wall of spear points colliding, morningstars colliding with  chainmail, the ring of metal on metal echoing from miles around. Pink and green, metal and leather roil in small waves across the western end of the battlefield.

_Jericho: the men around you scramble to engage the enemy. You hear cry of pain as the first few casualties are suffered. A desperate melee ensues all around you. Several of the goblins, noticing you're fine armor, move towards you._ 

_You can now move another unit. Each side will alternate unit actions for the rest of the round._ 


Diagram:

>>>>BGGGG




>GGGG^^
SI I I ICK
>AAAA


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2004)

_Jericho shouts,_ "Loyal Knights flank these green skins... break their spirit!" _ Jericho shouts to his flag men to give the order as he wades through the melee teaching the goblins how a D'orite dispenses pain!

Maneuver the Knights to the right and have them flank the goblins._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2004)

Norri edges his way further down the slope, taking care in trying to avoid being seen if possible, and intent to aid the summoned creatures in removing the spellcasters.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 17, 2004)

*Jericho*

The Knights, siting the flags, let off a big "Harrah!" before kicking the mounts forward. Both horse and rider move expertly between tree trunks and under branches, wheeling westward around the goblin's left edge of the engaged goblin line. From your place in the battle, you see them momentarily dissappear behind the battle line only to reemerge almost right ontop of the greenskins, lances lowered. What follows for the following minute (though it seems much longer) is nothing less than an orgy of slaughter, small figures impaled on expertly carved lances of the knights, some others crushed under hooves, while the few servivors break their any sense of order, slipping around between corpse and horse, trying to desperatly avoid the hacking and slashing, stained in their fellow cretans black blood. Kravik's entire right wing begins to loose its cohesion, though only a minority of its members suffered the brunt of the charge.

In the distance, Kravik raises his sword yet again, making a wide, obvious forward and downward arc. Screams and mutters go up amongst the still unengaged left wing (your right) of the goblins. They charge forward, shuffling over to your left in the process, all four hundred or so bearing down on the rear of the Knights, who are still engaged with Kravik's right wing. Some of the Knights, seeing the approach turn and create an adhock rear guard that recieves the goblin offense, blunting the impact of the waves of nearly two hundred greenskins.

_Jericho's turn. Castle guards, scouts, and archers can still be activated. One unit of goblins (100 in all) has been destroyed, though their are still survivors on the battlefield, they have no immediate tactical effect. The Knights are flanked._ 

Diagram:

>>>>B


>>>>GGGG
>>>>K
>GGG
SI I IC
>AAA


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 17, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _The elf is not well_, thinks Bhartus to himself, but he cannot stop the spellcasting now. _Fool I have been.. he has been leading us on all this time!_ Bhartus finishes his spell, then prepares his crossbow to fire at the nearest approaching bugbear.
> 
> _OOC: How far am I from the menhir?[/ooc]_



_

ooc: the elf is about 10ft infront of you._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2004)

_Jericho continues engage his foe but seeing the Knights of his "current" lord  in danger, he directs the archers to rain death on the heads of the goblins trying to flank the knights!

Activate Archers attacking the goblins that flanked the Knights._


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> ooc: the elf is about 10ft infront of you.




_? The elf or the menhir? Ok skip the crossbow thing. I'll see how things pan out after this round before deciding on the next move. ;P_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 18, 2004)

Norri makes his way down the side of the hill, creeping out of sight of the goblins under nearby brush, as flashes of magical light erupt near each of the robed goblins. Out of what appears to be a momentary scar of luminesence, a large, stout, fury creature emerges, to the right of the robed figure standing to the north of the obelisk. It retains a faint glow as it lashes out with its paws, apparently tearing the robe of the surprised goblin. The black material then bursts into flames, causing the smaller goblin to let out a piercing *hiss*. Meanwhile, two recently summoned hawks harrass the other goblin, who flails against them. It takes a slash to its claw, which briefly bursts into flame as well.

Defending against the summoned creatures, the robed goblin hisses at the bugbears, pointing up in the direction of the party, "Silence them, servants. Capture the dwarf, he will be a special treat!!" As it speaks, fiery light briefly emerges from both figure's robes. After it emits, they still appear, but seem to be distorted, blinking in and out as they avoid talon and paw.

The bugbears begin to rush towards the party's position, quickly reaching the foot of the hill. 

Tarowyn, apparently following Norri's lead, dashes into the brush, but in the oppossite direction.

_Norri is up, near the base of the hill, some 120 or so feet from the obelisk. The bugbears are at the foot of the hill. It will take them another full round to ascend._ 

Diagram:

>>>>>>>>h
>>>>>>>>rOrb
>>>>>>>>h








>>>>>>>>>bb
T>>>>>>>>bb>>>>>>>>>N

>>>>>>>>>>W
>>>>>>>>>>B


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 18, 2004)

Seeing the signal, the archers quickly knotch and release another volley of arrows towards the goblins left wing, but, again, the densness of the forest proves an impediment. Some of the goblins suffer some minor wounds, but otherwise their fighting order remains unphased.

Kravik, observing from his slightly elevated position the, the compromised positon of his former Lord's Chivalry, points his sword at the Knights. A hundred different unintelligble warcrys go out as the bugbears begin their charge down the slope, with Kravik at the head atop Saladin. The exceedingly hulking, monstrous bugbears colide along the leftward wing of the Knights line of battle. Providing backing for the bravado they displayed earlier, the Knights not only survive the charge, but show no signs of breaking.

_Jericho can move his remaining units, i.e. scouts and castle garrison, who are on the ends of the right and left wing's respectivily._ 

Diagram:

>>>BGGGG
>>>>K
>GGG
SI I I IC
>AAAA


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2004)

_Move the Scouts to flank the Goblins facing the Infantry, and the Castle Guard to aid the Knights, how are my forces doing against the Goblins right in front of the Infantry?_

"Kill them!  Give no quarter!" _Jericho shouts as he throws himself against the wall of goblins!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2004)

_Which is the robed goblin giving commands?_

Bhartus will cast a _Sound Burst_ right in the middle of the Bugbears.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2004)

Whitney follows the Dwarven preists lead and concentrates on the approaching horde of Bugbears as she points a finger at them and calls out arcane words that she is reading from a scroll she pulled from her belt.

OOC: Casting Web from a scroll before they get in too close, centered to get all of them if she can without entangling our forces. Edited the scroll out, so if I don't get a chance with it let me know so I can reenter it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2004)

Norri sprints down towards the obelisk, trying to get into a flanking position with the robed figure under attack from the badger.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 19, 2004)

Norri rushes towards the robed goblin on the right, weaving between the wooden and fur 'tents' that compose the greenskin camp so as not to be seen. Neither his target or it's companion appear to have detected the little halfling's presense as it creeps up almost on top of him. 

The summoned creatures continue to press their targets. The goblin to the left of the obelisk ducks and weaves as the hawks make small swoops downwards towards, while the other nimbly avoids the claws and teeth of the badger, which instead scratches the obelisk, leaving streaks of fire across its surface.

Meanwhile, after reciting the invokation from her scroll, sparks begin to pop and flash around the bugbears, the little pricks of light converging into magical strands that stretch from brush to half-tent. The webbing sticks to the armor and skin of the bugbears. While the two in the rear seem to have been completly halted by the spell, the two in the front continue pressing forward, swiping at the webbing with their morningstar or chewing through it in obvioius agitation. Suddenly, the ground beneath them begins to rumble. They look down only to see the trodden grass floor of the clearing begin to glow before exploding in a loud burst. When its all over the bugbears don't appear to have been seriously harmed, though they all have an exceedingly stunned look on their monstrous faces. They all drop their morningstars into  the thick folds of the webbing.

_Gotta love that Web/Sound Blast combo. _ 

Looks of rage on their faces, the robed goblins hiss, speaking over each other as their voices echo throughout the clearing, "The mortal shaman, was right!!!... She said you would come back.... Those with your strength always do...Now the time for our feeding has arrived.." With that, their still blurry forms begin to change, their mouths and teeth elongating into snouts, their arms dropping to the ground, long, sharp claws springing out, their torso's expanding horizontally. In the end, both resemble some distorted wolf like creature, blue tinged fur where their robes used to be, fire rising from their eyes, which show an obvious sign of intelligence. They both then let off a howl of challenge at their celestial assailants....

Tarowyn is now nowhere in sight.

_Norri is up. The bugbears are either stunned or entangled with atleast 15ft of webbing between them and complete freedom._ 


Diagram:

>>>>>>>>h
>>>>>>>>rOrb(adger)
>>>>>>>>h>N








>>>>>>>>>>bb
>>>>>>>>>>bb

>>>>>>>>>>>W
>>>>>>>>>>B


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 19, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Which is the robed goblin giving commands?_
> 
> Bhartus will cast a _Sound Burst_ right in the middle of the Bugbears.




ooc: the robed goblin giving orders was the one you summoned the badger against.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 19, 2004)

*Jericho*

The castle guards give up a hearty shout before charging into ranks of the goblins left wing, obvious conscern for their noble brethren in their enthusiasm. 

The scouts meanwhile wheel around eastward to attack the fragmented goblin right wing in the flank. The goblins in the rear of the line are able to fend off the lightly armed Evenwood soldiers, however.

Kravik yells out a single word from within the melee between the bugbears and Knights that Jericho doesn't understand. With that, however, his left wing turns its attention from the Knights and fully concentrates their blood lust on the castle guards. The assault on the infantry is rigorous, as they are outnumbered four to one by the greenskins, who push between their squads from all sides, and yet the cohesion of the unit is still able to hold, with few immediate losses.

_New round. Kravik won initiative, but it is now Jericho's turn to activate a unit. The goblins which you are facing appear to be wavering somewhat._ 

Diagram:

>>>BGGGG
>S>>KC
>GGG
>I I I I
>AAAA


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2004)

"Uh oh..." says Bhartus, as he watches the goblins transform, but he realises the menhir spewing fire might be the key. He commands the badger to attack the menhir for the next round, and casts a sword stream at the goblins (if they are within range).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 19, 2004)

Whitney frowns as she watches the 'shaman' change and calls to her hawks to renew their attacks as she quickly thinks her next move pullilng a scroll from her belt and quickly reading it and pointing at the nearest of the bugbears. "Friend Krug, we are defintiely outnumbered.. shouldn't our allies be a wee bit closer on hand?"


OOC: Scroll (magic missile 3rd level: ie.. 2 missiles at the nearest of her bug bears), and commanding the hawks to attack one of the goblin things and use their smite ability while they are at it.  FYI.. didn't we have some allies with us.. like a handful of troops? or I am confused.. cause if they didn't we're hosed with the BBs..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2004)

[ooc: Tarowyn told them to sod off right before we left.  Bit of a pity that.]

Norri gulps, looking forlornly at his little sword and ponders its ability to mark the hide of some kind of demonic creature. Regardless he tries flank the creature in combat with the badger and sneak attack it, intent on harming it somehow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 20, 2004)

The creatures nose begins to make a sniffing motion before Norri strikes, as if it smells something coming, but the halfling is to quick and slashes at the fiends hind leg before it can evade. It's 'skin' is surprisingly durable though, only leaving a faint glowing blood red scar. It lets off a cross between a his and growl in response, turning from halfling to badger and back again.

Whitney meanwhile bombards one of the two closest  bugbears with her evocations. It's skin and armor is charred by the magical attack, causing it to scream and renew its attempt to break free of the webbing.

ooc: Oops. sorry Bhartus. I'm going to have to search for that spell. Don't have my 3.0 books on hand. Have it up by tommorow though, promise. 

ooc Whitney: Hint: keeping in mind that you are not that far from leveling, be sure to exploit your Action points to the nth degree.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 20, 2004)

Whitney frowns as she sees the Bugbear struggle with his bonds. efintiely should have kept the troops with us.: she thinsk to herself as she casts a spell at the one bugbear she wounded. "Ah Bhartus, think we should finish those we got afore we hunt further afield?" she says as she lashes out with a missile of pure magic.


OOC: Action Point to maximize her magic missile. Can't use AP on scroll spells which is why I didn't do it earlier.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2004)

Norri tries to ignore how little harm his initial attack did, thankful enough that it struck home. He attacks again with increased fervour, taking every opportunity to sneak attack his foe while it's flanked. 

[ooc: Spending an action point on an additional attack.]


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 21, 2004)

ooc Krug: sorry, just checked, but sword stream's range is way to limited to reach the fiends. Want to try something else?


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2004)

_How abotu casting it at the bugbears approaching (and those caught in the web if the spell allows)? and spending an AP to maximize damage._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 22, 2004)

Whitney's hawks continue to harrass the fiendish wolf creature to the left, the magical talons slashing scars of fire into the vile creature's hide, causing it to emit another howl. The badger, letting off what sounds like a happy growl at Norri's presents, renews its attack on the fiend to the right, raking a glowing claw near its neck. The obelisk's flames become angrily intense as both fiends how in pain.


The air around Bhartus' outstretched hand begins to shimmer as Moradin's simple begins to glimmer. Droplets of moisture forms, swirling around the dwarfs fingers, reaching a fevered pitch, the heat easily perceptiple to Whitney. Eventually the swirl of steam reaches a radius of about 2ft before being violently projected towards the bugbears. The creatures are obscured by the magical fog for but a second before it disspates. The one which suffered under Whitney's attacks is now still, having fallen into the Lady's webbing. The others scream in pain, desperate to be free of the webbing, blisters covering their already ugly faces. They look very much weakened.

The wolf fiend on the left growls some incomprehensible words to its brethren, which shifts on its hind legs to face Norri, the flames in its eyes showing clear rage as the make contact with Norri's before the hellish illumination projects strait into the halfling's pupils. While both Norri and the badger take the oppurtunity to attack, sword and claw pass right through the fiend as if it weren't there.

_Norri: An overwheliming sense of depair overcomes you. You feel weaker, less sure of yourself.(Crushing Despair)_ 

The other fiend begins to bristle as flames form around its feet. The hawks continue to swoop at it before the flames engulf it. Almost immediatly, a similar conflageration erupts behind the large badger, the wolf thing standing, snarling as the flames dissiapate.

Norri, palpable fear on face, still manages an extrordinary quick succession of attacks, which, unfortunatly, fail the penetrate the monster's hide.

Meanwhile, the bugbears make little progress it breaking free of the webbing, the two in the rear putting all their strength agaisnt the strands, but to no avail, while the remaining one in the front reaches down to grasp his morningstar.

_Whitney is up. Three bugbear's remaining, all appearing VERY close to falling (hint). _ 

Diagram:

>>>>>>>>h
>>>>>>>>>OrBr
>>>>>>>>h>N





>>>>>>>>>bb
>>>>>>>>>>b


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

_Archers attack the Goblins right in front of the Infantry

Jericho urges his forces to press the attack!_  "Archers focus your attacks on the goblins in front of the infantry!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2004)

Whitney calls again for more servants as she concentrates hard on casting as sure as she can for them. (OOC: Summon Creature II: 2 more Celestial Hawks, AP to regain the spell). These two she set's on the Bugbears as she moves back a bit further, scouring her mind for what else to do since Bhartus seems concentrating on the more distant foes. 


(OOC: She sets the hawks on the same bugbear with smite)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2004)

Norri stutters a curse and stumbles back a step, making a desperate swipe at his seemingly demonic foe and hoping the sneak attack strikes home.

[ooc: using Action Point to improve attack roll.]


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2004)

Bhartus will raise his crossbow and fire at the bugbear that's not trapped if it still standing. If it's dead, he will charge towards the menhir with his mace drawn. He commands the badger to continue attacking the goblin.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 22, 2004)

*Jericho*

Another flight of arrows is released against the goblins bearing down on the Evenwood left. An especially thick volley strikes the rightmost tip of what remains of the goblin's tattered formation, impaling many a small green form against the sloped ground. The arrows effects don't go unoticied by those goblins still fighting, who begin to look weary, their swings becoming less and less agressive and increasingly defensive.

Further up the slope the bugbears continue to press the Knights, swinging their morningstars wildly. A combination of heavy armor and deft horsemanship serve to mitigate the incredibe strength of the oversized goblins, allowing the noble warriors to maintaine their position.

_Initiative: Jericho's again. Another fourth of the goblin force directly facing Jericho and spearmen has been decimated. The little buggers won't hold up much longer._ 

Battle Diagram:

>>>BGGGG
>S>>KC
>GG
>I I I I
>AAAA


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 22, 2004)

As Whitney fiddles with her regents and silently mumbles the words to summon more otherworldly creatures, the two luminous hawks already on the give chase after the wolf-beast which attempted to escape their harrasment. They soar over the flaming black stone, descending on the creature as it and its companion mean to attack the badger from two sides. Again, the beast is subjected to another graze from the hawks' talons.

Bhartus, from the top of the hill, drops his mace and quickly brings his crossbow down to aim on the formost remaining bugbear. With perfect aim, a speeds down, striking directly between the creature's blistered, bleed eyes. It drops its morningstar and falls into the webbing, silent, as its two pained companions still struggle against their bonds. The hulking badger bears down on the wolf creature (now) on the left, which, despite its intimidating appearance, is clearing having it worse than its kin. Five claws come swooping down, tearing through the fiend's chest. The five scars their are in flames, like the other ones, but this time the flames do not cease, growing stronger and stronger until they engulf it. The fiend grows, "Dariy, Moradin!!!" before its both flames and fiend are suddenly pulled into the black obelisk. 

It's companion lashes out at the badger. Its fangs chomp into the celestial beast's neck, which then drips a transparent, bluish blood. It growls in response, focusing all its attention on the remaining fiend.

_Norri is up. One (formerly) robed goblin remaining, and two bugbears, still entangled. _ 

Battle Diagram:
>>>>>>>>>>>>h
>>>>>>>>>O>Brh
>>>>>>>>>>N




>>>>>>>>>>bb


>>>>>>>>>>>BW


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2004)

Whitney smiles as her hand ducks into her robes again, pulling a handful of sand and pushing all the power she can into the magics she casts the sand at the remaining two Bugbears, forcing the power with it.


OOC: Sleep, Empowered with an action point.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

_Same tactic as last round.

Jericho raises his bloody sword and urges his forces onward!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2004)

Bhartus drops his X-bow,  picks up his mace and starts moving towards the menhir. "We must smash it! Now!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2004)

Norri holds his short sword with white knuckle grip as he moves to flank the remaining creature. While it's attention is focused on his celestial allies Norri tries to sneak attack it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 24, 2004)

Norri, still shivering from the effects of the banished monster's sorcery, springs to the right, bringing the tip of his shortsword down to carve a nice gash along the side of the remaining fiends torso as it remains distracted in melee with the celestials. 

Whitney's hawks begin to glow, flashing out of existence with a screech as two more of the feathered celestials appear above the entangled bugbears, scratching their armor as they become more and more desperate to free themselves. Small twinkling bits of blue light appear around the head of the bugbear on the left; it collapses into the webbing, unconscience.

As Bhartus retrieves his weapon and begins to rush down the hillside, his fellow servant of Moradin furiously assualts the fiend in retaliationf or its wounds. Another claw swipe, in addition to the Norri's cunning sword work, cause it to howl in a combination of pain and frustration. Facing off against both beast and halfling, it turns to Norri, and, in a half serpentine voice, threatens, "I'll take any kill I can get, and you are the only mortal in sight, half-man" With that, it lunges at Norri, snapping at him with his mouth, which he ducks under only to find a powerful set of claws arching sideways towards him, scratching the scared little man.

_Norri takes 2._ 

_Norri is up. One robed wolf/goblin and one (conscience and entangled) bugbear remaining. Whitney's original hawks have returned to their home plane, but two more remain, harrassing the lone bugbear._ 

Battle Diagram:

>>>>>>>>>O>Br
>>>>>>>>>>>>N





>>>>>>>>>>>hh
>>>>>>>>>>B>b  


>>>>>>>>>>>>W


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 24, 2004)

*Jericho*

At their commander's word, their morale bolstered by his presence, the disciplined spearmen push against the wavering goblins lines. Overwhelmed by the superior numbers and greater disclipline of the Evenwood foot, the far right end of their line (your left) takes large number of losses. That, combined with the general decimation the befell the Kravik's right wing, leads it remaining remnantly to flee en mass, retreating north, around your scouts, up the hill side, back towards their camp.

Kravik, noting their flight from his position at the center of his line, yells in an enraged voice after them, "Cowards!! Return, or by the Laughing One, I'll have those fiends feast on every last one of your souls!!!"

_Jericho's turn. You can now remove your remaining unmoved units, namely the Knights, scouts, and castle guards._ 

Battle Diagram:

>G
G








>>>BGGGG
>S>>KC

>I I I I
>AAAA


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2004)

On his turn, assuming he still can reach in time, Bhartus, shouting a vehement war cry, will strike at the goblin (if he's still standing). If he's not Bhartus will strike at the menhir with his mace. "Smash you those who would place their dark energies into stone!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2004)

Three cuts along Norri's pale face bleed down into his collar. It looks worse than it actually is. The sense of despair gripping him prevents him from replying, because he's worried that if he opens his mouth he'll just wail in fear. Norri moves around to position himself opposite the badger and attempts another shaky sneak attack.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2004)

Whitney raises a finger and points at the remaining bugbear and with word unleashes a torrent of silvery missles of magic at it, putting her will and power behind the spell, eager to be done with the bugbears and eager to fight the bad guys at the column, as she unleashes her magics, she sends the hawks to harry the wolfgoblin thing that is threatening Norri.


OOC: AP to MAXIMIZE her magic missle spell.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 25, 2004)

As Norri circles around so that his back is nearly against the north side of the obelisk, the fiends keeps his eyes trained on him, but continues facing towards the hill, not letting on which he will strike, the badger or goblin. Exploiting a momentary sideways glance by the monster towards the badger, the halfling rakes his shortsword across it wounded carcus yet again. The flames erupt from its eyes in pain and rage.

Whitney's magic erupts against the chest of the lone standing bugbear, leaving a huge gash that exposes his entire chest cavity. Black blood splashes profusly over webbing and ground as the large goblin collapses to the ground, dead. Their enemy fallen, the just summoned celestial hawks follow Bhartus as he approaches as quick as he the can on his short dwarven legs the center of the campsite. The hawks soar high above the camp until they hover between the fiend and the sun, at which point they dive towards it, talons open. Still in pain, the wolf monster is aware enough to crough to the ground, allowing the holy birds to sweep over it.

The badger leans back as if about to strike the creature, but a momentary flash of light later it is gone, only the echo of bark of frustration remaining.

The fiend turns on Norri, "Now, you will be mine, little one," It's teath born wide, its eyes begin to radiating flames in short, continuous bursts. 

_Norri: You feel something malevolant and evil forcing itself into your thoughts._ 

As the creature momentarily stays its physical attacks, the halfing uses the oppurtunity to slash it again, this time across the chest, flames slightly singing the small shortsword. The fiends wound quickly mends, but, either because of the attack or, despite his fear, Norri's still considerable will, it breakes off its gaze, "No!!!!"

_Norri: The mental intrusion ceases._ 

_Norri's up. One robed goblin/wolf remaining. Evering thing else is dead or taking a nap.  Bhartus it 20ft away from the action._ 

>>>>>>>>>>>h
>>>>>>>>>ONr
>>>>>>>>>>>h


>>>>>>>>>>>B








>>>>>>>>>>>W


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 25, 2004)

OOC: BTW, Kain, would you still want to get into my Ebberon game? One of my players is somewhat tardy.


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2004)

Huffing and puffing, his stomach swinging and his heart beating frantically, Bhartus raises his mace to strike the wolf-creature. "By Gorm's burnt beard, I'll have yer head on a rack!" he shouts.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2004)

Norri stands his ground, somewhat bolstered after resisting the creature's mental attack. He swings his short sword wildly in an attempt to keep the creature away from him.

[ooc: spending an AP to get an extra attack.]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2004)

Whitney pauses long enough to pull a bolt from her quiver and dashes to help the others as she struggles to c o ck her crossbow.

OOC: Moving to aid the otehrs, there is one sleeping bugbear left yes? And for Ebberon what type pc you need? wth? it censored my word?


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2004)

Despite landing two good, sharp blows with his little blade, Norri is unable to make an equally spectacular wound in the creature, its skin seeming both inordinatly tough and more ready to heal than could be expected.

As Whitney makes her way down the, circumventing her own webbing, her falcons keep harrassing the fiend, attempting to draw its attention off Norri. One swings around to its rear to graze it, but its quick reflexes allow it to lower its hind legs so as to avoid the sweep of talons from either bird. Overall, they seem more like nuisances to it.

A second later the Dwarf enters the fray, bringing his mace down on the fiend's side, but still it seems unaffected. The blow still attracts its attention however as it turns from Norri to Bhartus, "Dwarf!!!!!" its words seath with incredible contempt and furry, even given its circumstances. It lunges at Bhartus, bringing its maw down on the priest's arm, the fangs managing to pierce the chainmail, then flesh...

_Bhartus takes 5._ 


_Norri is up. The monster is flanked from every side. One bugbear remains, unconcience 10 feet from Whitney, who is at the base of the hill. I made a mistake in the earlier post, Norri is on the other side of the robed goblin, opposite the obelisk. Doesn't really make a difference, but still.. _ 

>>>>>>>>>>>h
>>>>>>>>>OhrN
>>>>>>>>>>>B







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>b>>W


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2004)

Bhartus growls in pain. "Gahh!" he screams. He uses an action point to quicken casting _Magical Weapon_ on his mace and tries to strike the creature again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2004)

Norri makes a sneak attack on the flaming beast while it's fangs are embedded in his dwarven ally.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2004)

_OOC: Can I administer a Coup with a crossbow or do I need to actually be up close? (don't have my books with me at the moment), if not, going to move down to where I can get a better view of the critter the guys are fighting and do the following_. : 


Whitney moves down the hill and pulls her wand from her belt and points it to the beast the others are fighting, sending a magic missle down the path with a command word (still need a charge count on this thing btw)


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2004)

_Jericho shouts for the Scouts, Knights, and Castle Guard to form a battle line that will be reinforced by his Infantry momentarily, trying to overwhelm Kravik with numbers!

 Want the scouts to flank the Bugbears, while the Knights and Castle Guard shift to the left, Knights facing Bugbears, and the Castle Guard staung to their right._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 27, 2004)

Norri manages another strike against the fiend as it concentrates its ire on Bhartus, this time stabbing into a prime spot between two ribs. Droplets of flaming blood run down the halfling's blade. The wound mostly heals after the sword is withdrawn, but a small burning mark remains. Reeling from the strike, the creature releases Bhartus' arm.


Just as the creature growls, shifting around to avoid the hawks as well as further sneak attacks from the halfling,  it begins another forward leap at Bhartus, just as he begins his prayers. In mid pounce, a magical bolt strikes its chest, leading to yet another conflageration. The beast drops to the ground..the burning doesn't stop..getting hotter and hotter, its fur aflame, "Noooooo!!!" it looks directly at Bhartus, "You're people will feel endless agony, servant of Moradin.....HEAD MY WORDS!!!!" The creature explodes into a burst of fire, the head nearly singing the skin of those nearby. The burning mass is pulled up over the falcons, to the top of the obelisk, where it flashes out of existence. The flames around the giant stone become more intense. 

_Out of combat. One bugbear remains, unconscience. The Lady Whitney stands a few feet away from it._ 

Instead of heat, as the flames lick the air around it, ashes wafting throughout the clearing, everyone feels a sense of pure, unmittigated rage.

_Bhartus: you again recall the myth of the Night Crafter and its armor of BLACK SCALES that could only be breached by a blow from Moradin's Hammer, which was said to be the greatest MAGICal WEAPON known to legend. OOC: Don't you just love wisdom/knowledge(religion) checks. _ 

ooc Kain: you could dispell the webbing and use your crossbow up close if you still want to finish it off.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 27, 2004)

*Jericho*

As the Knights and Noble Guards shift from the goblin left towards their center, the scouts wheel around and move north and then east (right) coming around to the rear of the bugbears, peppering the lumbering monster's ranks with arrows and initiating small melee skirmishes that force them to move some of their number about to counter the Evenwood raiders. 

The Knights and Guard, seeing their chance renew their assault on the bugbears with even greater vigour. The results are devastating as many a goblinkin is skewered by the finly crafted longswords the noble horsemen carry or trampled under their steeds hooves, and the guard was similaliarly succesfull in almost punching a hole through the ranks of thier smaller fellows. After a minute or so of fighting, it appears from Jericho's vantage point farther south on the wooded field of battle that only about half the bugbear's numbers remain and that Kravik is struggling mightly to keep them in formation. If the Knights hadn't had their attention split covering the side of the those members of the Lord's guard from assualt by hordes of smaller goblin, it would seem that Kravik's heavy center would have been obliterated.

Kravik ablely ralleys his men, yelling out inumberable threats against any who will flee, "They'll kill you or I'll kill you, and even now I'm certainly more willing!!" is heard atleast once echoing over the melee. He then lauches a counter attack, using both his numbers and higher elevation to good effect. The Knights hold firm against the bugbears, but the Guard is partially overrun by the goblin hordes, loosing dozens of men to outright death, severe wounds, or simply the break of a few of its composite squads (unit takes one wound. If it takes another, it's considered destroyed for this battle.)

Heading the commander's threats, the remnants of Kravik's right wing rally near edge of their camp and charge back down the slope, colliding again with Jericho's pikeman in an awesome display of bravery..or cowardice...

_Jericho's up. You can move all your units. Kravik got initiative and took all of his turns. Just to clarify, the goblins who even I thought were defeated are back, scuffling with your infantry. Chaning fortunes of war and all that. _ 

Battle Diagram:

>>>S
>>>BGGGG
>>>KC
>GG
>I I I I
>AAAA


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

_The City Guard will fall back and flank the cowardly goblins on the left.  The Infantry will charge the goblins and try and overrun them; meanwile the archers will focus their fury on the goblins, and the Scouts and Knights will hold their positions.

Jericho shouts for his men to remain strong,_ "If the Goblins throw down their weapons, then we will not slay them, but kill those that fight... Kravik's treachery will end here this day!"


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2004)

Bhartus calls to Moradin. "Moradin, may you use me as a vehicle. Strike through me now! Dismiss this abberation from the world!" Bhartus strikes at the menhir with his weapon, braving the flames.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2004)

Norri flicks his sword to one side in an effort to remove some ashes from the blade. He sheathes it and draws his bow, readying it in case of another attack, but his attention is on Bhartus and his efforts to destroy the obelisk.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2004)

Charging towards the fiery stone, Bhartus' mace takes on bright white glow. As he raises the weapon in preperation for the strike, the holy light contorts around the mace, forming an outline of a hammer (Quickened Magic Weapon). The flames retreat from the priest, bearing exposed the dark black stone, which shatters upon impact with the mace head. The licks of fire immediatly expand, growing fiercer, as the holy light expands from the mace all along the obelisk. Both the dislocated dark shards and the greater mass begin to melt, seeping into the ground. The howls of what sounds like dozens of wolves can be heard within the melting stone as the last bit of slips away into the Earth, leaving no visible trace. In its place erupts a massive explosion the the purest white light, it's holy energies imbuing each member of the party with a sense of peace.

_Norri: You're feel your fear and anxiety erode and your confidence renewed as your stare into the point of light._ 

The hawks give off a squack of triumph and soar straight up into the air, quickly disappearing into the now blue sky. A familiar voice, anger very much evident yells out from somewhere to the west, "Drardok!!!!!" Tarowyn hops down from an extremly high tree branch "Weaklings!!!" He strides over towards where Norri, and Bhartus stand. 

The initial rage vanishes from his fine elven features, replaced by a look of dark curiosity. "You creature's weren't as easy a meal as the shaman bitch lead me to believe." He makes no immediatly threatening gestures, his arms keeping away from both the rapier at his waist or the longbow on his back.


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2004)

Gasping after smashing the obelisk, Bhartus looks at the spot. He looks at his mace. "Aye.. thank you Moradin. You are the one who forges me."

He turns to Tarowyn, angry. "Elf, your dark gods have deserted you. How could thou join forces with weaklings as gobs? Are thou possessed?" Bhartus makes no violent motion either.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2004)

*Jericho*

The Guard retreats down the slope to join the ranks of pikman; as they do so skirmishing breaks out on their left fringes with the left most ranks of the recently rallied goblins as they renew their attack on the and the main mass of Evenwood foot.

The pikemen, tightnening their ranks as the goblins make another assualt, respond in kind, skewering the little greenskins on the tips of spears and using their larger size to crush them under foot. Within minutes, two out of every three goblins that remains of the their right flank is killed, the others, mostly on the far end of their line, wave in the face of greater numbers of the disciplined Evenwood troops.

The archers fire on those that remain, but the smaller number of targets, combined with the now familiarly dense fooliage, serve to obstruct the flight of the great arrow volley.

Meanwhile, the Knights, undeterred, make another charge into the heavily mauled formation of bugbears, this time managing to completly break what had once been the formidable goblin center. The monster's carcusses begin to pile up in the vicious melee, so high that, in places, Jericho can sees some Knights slow having to whell their steeds around the corpses. The scouts, lightly armed and not wishing to get in the way of thier nobles vicious work, begin to skirmish with the far right of the goblin left wing.

Lord Kravik can be seen dueling with a night near the rear of the now destroyed bugbear formation. Once most of his elite guard are fleeing or have fallen, he retreats, forcing Saladin into a quick charge and quickly joining with the goblin left wing, yelling out orders to for his 'officers' mixing common and what is presumably the goblin's language in a very erratic fashion, "Close ranks. Daruth Erak, Daruth Erak!!!"

The goblin right, or what remains of it, again looses its will to fight and breaks into retreat, fleeing back towards their camp.

_Jericho's turn. You can move all your units. Currently, only the goblin left wing faces you, the rest of the horde either dead or fleeing._ 

Battle Diagram:

>G






>>>S
>>>>GGGG
>>>K
>>>C
>I I I I
>AAAA


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2004)

Norri breathes a sigh of relief when the unnatural feeling leaves, but is surprised by Tarowyn's appearance and statement.

"Bhartus, that's not Tarowyn, least not the Tarowyn we know," Norri interjects, casting a critical eye on Tarowyn.

His bow resides in his hands from before, but Norri doesn't look to be about to use it.

"Who, or what, are you?" Norri demands, "And what happened to Tarowyn? By the looks of you you're here to talk, so let's hear it."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2004)

Whitney frowns, her hand slipping towards her pouch as she stands ready to act. 

OOC: waiting for any threat from Tarowyn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2004)

>>>>>S
>>>KGGGG
>>>CI I I I
>>>>AAAA

_This is the formation I want  and focus everything we got on the goblins!

Jericho charges his forces onward,_ "We must not let te traitor escape... Kravik's evil ends this day!"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2004)

_OOC: Well I turned in my thesis on Monday and I'm just waiting for the graduate school to accept it, so I guess I'm ready to rejoin the game. If you need to contact me, email is mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com._


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2004)

_Congrats Mirth!  Hope you turn to the side of the Light just in time. _

Bhartus flinches, wondering what has happened to his companion. True there were times the dwarf would have strangled him, but his skill with a bow was unsurpassed. He was one he would prefer to fight beside, rather than against.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri breathes a sigh of relief when the unnatural feeling leaves, but is surprised by Tarowyn's appearance and statement.
> 
> "Bhartus, that's not Tarowyn, least not the Tarowyn we know," Norri interjects, casting a critical eye on Tarowyn.
> 
> ...




The sounds of the battle become more noticable as the fighting seems to be getting closer. Along the periphery of the camp, goblins, in individuals and small groups, are rushing north, not stopping to take notice of either the looted possessions stored in their tents or the various tall men (one exception) standing near where the great black stone used to be...

'Tarowyn' looks down at Norri, "You are a quick one, little mortal" The pupils in his eyes then dissappear as the whites become all black. The shadow the elf casts to his rear becomes longer, the eares lengthening, the head more squat..its the shadow a goblin might cast...an exceptionally tall goblin...."I am Rathsek. I would show you my true form, but I fear that you care for the body of this 'Tarowyn' more than my own. I quite enjoy this elf's body, actually. The human who lead's my servant's.." he points to the slain bugbears,"... in battle brought me to you my intended prey. When the elf killed his animal, he became a very desirable...vessal..his will retreated quickly, but his kind have always been...fickle" He chuckles abit in a voice that his momentarily deeper than what you would expect from Tarowyn.

ooc: nice to see you back, mirth. I'll email you and give the lowdown on what's happened to your pc and how you can get back in the game.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jericho*

Jericho's foot, having decimated the goblin right, angles his infantry to the north east, pushing them up the him so to engage the still cohesive left. Rafts of pikes angle downwards as the human and goblin ranks begin to close,  with hundreds of shrieks erupting as the right (your left) tip of the goblin line, already depleated from the assault by the guard, as well as the center left (your center right), completly collapse, black blood flowing profusly down the hillside, with individual greenskins scurrying away from the spears and pikes in a desperate attempt to esacape the phalanx. 

Kravik, who was position at the far right, retreats further down the line, trying to mainain some order amongst the survivors, but the Knights quickly follow up the attack by the foot, wheeling to the east towards the side of the goblin line. The former center right of the goblin line, now a beleagured pocket of resistance, falls utterly to the charge of lance, sword, and hoof, only the black droplets of blood over the finely woven standards of their houses in any way besmirching the Knight's total victory. Kravik can not be seen to emerge from that vicious melee.

The remnants of the goblin left, now huddled together on the far left, fall to a barage of arrows from the archers and scouts, their final stand hardly noteworthy as they screech in pain, their small forms pushing past each other, attempting to use their kin as cover.

Goblin resistance has completly broken down. There is only scattered fighting here or there as individual greenskins make pathetic attempts to save themselves. The stench of blood and no less noxious excrements fill the previously crisp forest air, but for all intense and purposes, with little more than a minute passing since Jericho's forces converged on the goblin left wing..it's all over...

_Out of Battle Initiative._ 

A Knight, his armor spotched with red and black blood, trots over to where Jericho is, surrounded by infantry, some dazed, some looting the goblin dead. He leads by rope a very familiar looking steed, an uncharacteristic smile emenating towards the D'orite from one of his rank, "Sir, we retrieved your horse." Saladin "NAYS!!!" in obvious happiness, licking Jericho's cheek. The Knight continues, "And this.." He takes a plain looking leather sack, filled with something, and throws it to Jericho's heels...


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2004)

ooc: sorry for the lack of post yesterday. Family reunion...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 29, 2004)

Whitney frowns at the shadow and slowly sets the string on her crossbow, not raising or loading it,but clearly ready to move as she looks at this.. thing in her friends body. All the while trying to figure what sort of .. thing they are facing and what could be done to spare their friend's life. Mist's fur stands on end as her back archs high in a long drawn out hiss.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2004)

_Jericho sighs cleaning his bloody blade as the knights and soldiers clean up the remnants.  He smiles to Saladin and nuzzles his faithful steed’s nose, _ “Missed you too my friend.”

_He checks Saladin over to make sure the horse is well, and if satisfied gets astride his noble steed to survey the field of battle.  Once his glowing red blade is clean he raises it into the air,_ “Victory my friends, my allies, my brothers, we have vanquished the evil green skins and this day we have carried the banner of right into the heart of evil.”

_Jericho has a soldier hand him the satchel, and he takes a look inside, with some interest…_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jericho*

The army, even the Knights, let out wave upon waves of "Hurrah!"s, thrusting their pikes, swords, and bows in the air. Many can be seen bowing their heads and whispering what one would assume is a silent prayer of thanks for their survival, though some are clearly mourning their dead comrades. The masses of dead greenskins, lying individually and in huge piles all along the inclined forest floor, are generall ignored..except for some of their equipment.

A young footman hands Jericho the satchel. Inside he finds the bald head of Sir Kravik, his attractive features mostly unblemished, his eyes open, staring back at the D'orite errily...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The army, even the Knights, let out wave upon waves of "Hurrah!"s, thrusting their pikes, swords, and bows in the air. Many can be seen bowing their heads and whispering what one would assume is a silent prayer of thanks for their survival, though some are clearly mourning their dead comrades. The masses of dead greenskins, lying individually and in huge piles all along the inclined forest floor, are generall ignored..except for some of their equipment.
> 
> A young footman hands Jericho the satchel. Inside he finds the bald head of Sir Kravik, his attractive features mostly unblemished, his eyes open, staring back at the D'orite errily...



_Jericho ties off the satchel and rests it in his lap, knowing just who would appreciate the gift once this dirty business was concluded..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 30, 2004)

The same knight laughs, "We thought you'd like it, commander. You may be heathens, but we men of the north could use some of that foreign skill, and less of traitorous scum like 'Sir' Kravik" He pauses, cracks another smile, "Does the army have your leave to loot the goblin camp, sir?" He points northward, to where the gentle incline levels off..


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

_Jericho looks northward,_ "The soldiers have my consent to march on the camp and stay wary of any traps or tricks... once I am satisfied, the soldiers may have their pick of treasures... when I am satisfied."

_He urges Saladin towards the camp, gesturing for his officers to get the soldiers on the move._


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2004)

"Foul thing," says Bhartus, raising his mace. "We have defeated you. Go with your tail tucked between your legs!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> "You are a quick one, little mortal"




Norri inclines his head briefly in acknowledgement of the complement.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Foul thing," says Bhartus, raising his mace. "We have defeated you. Go with your tail tucked between your legs!"




Norri glances about him, watching pockets of goblins fleeings as fast as their diminutive stride can move them.

"Rathsek would be long gone unless there was a reason to stay," Norri says in response to Bhartus' demand, looking coolly at Tarowyn, "What keeps you here? You want something in exchange to get our friend back? If you're getting at something I'd request you hurry. The shorter our interaction Rathsek the better."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 31, 2004)

*Jericho*

The initial daze of battle fading from their faces, every man in Jericho's army, common or noble, sports a grin on his face as they all make a sudden dash for the goblin camp, making all sorts of crys attesting for their lust for treasure (and other things, if they weren't in goblin territory  ).


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 31, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri inclines his head briefly in acknowledgement of the complement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Rathsek's" voice takes on something of a constant growl as he speaks, "I have no other motive, halfling, than to make this hunt interesting. So I give my prey fair warning" Tarowyn's body begins to rise to hover off the ground a few feet, "This is far from over" With that the 'elf' raises its head to the sky, closes its eyes..and drops to the ground, unconscience....

Just then, there is more movement out of the woods to the south. The sounds of battle have been replaced by the sounds of victory and jubilation, and several human, sporting the standard of House Evenwood under splotches of blood and dirt, emerge into the clearing..and head immediatly for the goblin loot that is spread conspicuously throughout the camp site. And a place of dark power gives way to a rush of mundane, very human greed....

_Chapter's End. I will doll out the xp and treasure tommorow, though everyone (including mirth) should feel free to rp out the reunion._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2004)

_Jericho strides into the clearing with a sigh, and salutes his companions silently._


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2004)

Bhartus gasps as the enemy disappears. He runs over to Tarowyn. "Ah elf.. what has happened to ya? Well we have the same annoying Tarowyn back now I would hope." He will perform some healing on Tarowyn if required.

Bhartus goes to greet Jericho. "Was there a battle? Did thou smite wildly?" says the dwarf, smiling.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2004)

Slowly, Tarowyn's eyes open and, upon seeing Bhartus, a sly grin appears, "I was almost gone, but your smell brought me back, dwarf..." The elf pushes himself up on his shoulders and promptly retches all over Bhartus' helping arm. 

Looking around through bleary eyes, Tarowyn spots Jericho, "Sorry, I was mistaken, priest. It was the stench of bloody D'orite that brought me around. Quite bloody D'orite, from the looks of it..." With that, the elf passes out again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus goes to greet Jericho. "Was there a battle? Did thou smite wildly?" says the dwarf, smiling.




"There was much smiting... and Sir Kravik got his just rewards.  I see your battle fared you somewhat well, and the elfy is as witty as ever," _the D'orite grins._


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2004)

"Aye... methinks it was his nose that bought him back, or the chance to insult us once more," says Bhartus. "Thankfully your arrows and rapier are sharper than your quips elfie." 

"And thank you, 'Julia'. Without thou's web, the bugbears would have sliced us into little pieces. And our determined halfling. Fought like a madman, he did!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2004)

Norri is pleased to see the return of Tarowyn, and shoulders his short bow.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "And our determined halfling. Fought like a madman, he did!"




Norri sighs, putting a hand to the cuts along his cheek.

"Heh, had to be a madman to take on those... things, no doubt," he replies with a smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2004)

'Julia' nods as she walks up. "So our battle is done? The time for farce is ended?" she asks as she looks for the knights that had insulted and threatened her earlier. She pauses to put a hand on Tarowyn's shoulder, giving the elf a reassuring squeeze as she goes by. "Good to have you back old friend." she says with a smile, her cultured tone of voice returning as she sets aside the 'role' of Julia and returns to being 'Whitney' again. 

"Tell me Jericho.." she asks as she steps up, collecting a purring Mist as she does so and cradling her in her arms. "might you care to walk with me, I've needs of the commander to introduce me properly to a few of the knights in your company, they mistook me for a lady named Julia.. would you care to properly introduce me know?" she asks with a wicked smile that says she is truly angry with someone in the collected company of soldiers.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 1, 2004)

*Epilogue*

_In the following few days, as the army settles down to rest in the ready made camp site and the spoils are sorted and distributed, each member of the party will recieve 1625 gp, which represents the traditional portion of the pilliage that a commander is entitled to. In addition, each member of the party, having overcome yet more awesome challenges and enemies, recieves xp as follows: Norri and Whitney get 1750xp, Bhartus 1500, Jericho 1600, and Tarowyn 550._ 

_Whitney: As you make your true identity known to the knights (assuming Jericho does as you ask), they initially show great embarrasment, and then, getting word of your arcane prowess and (presumably) your role in the battle, even these brave nobles show outward signs of intimidmidation around the Lady. As days pass, though, the ambitions and roles of ones of their class overcome their unease and some make obvious attempts to court the beautiful woman of such high rank._ 

_Bhartus: Many of the more devout (or superstitious) soldiers, mostly common infantry, approach you to give their thanks to both Moradin, who they refer to as the Great Dwarf, and his chosen people. Some, fearing for their family and lands openly plead for you to summon your kinsmen to the aid of the Kingdom and the North against its heretical enemies, believing that one who can call on such incredible divine patronage simply must have the means._ 

_Norri: The common rank and file of the Evenwood host, already predisposed to liking the jovial wee folk, shower you with more offers of drink and play after hearing of your ordeal with the wolf creatures, "You gave them goblin monsters one good, I bet?" is a common question. The scouts are especially impressed with your exploits, appreciating any who is as lightly armored as themselves making such a show in a standup fight with stronger, larger advaseries._ 

_Tarowyn: Already upset with the way you handled barter with Kravik, though no one had any love with him, most of the men, especially the Knights, have their low opinions reinforced after hearing rumors of your possession by foul spirits. Most of the army keeps its distance from you throughout the encampment._ 

_Jericho: After two days, you recieve word by rider from Lord Evenwood: He congratulates you, the Fist, and his men on their resounding victory over the goblin host and his pleasure in seeing House Evenwood (despite the lack of an Evenwood in a command role), take a definitive step against the greenskin tribes. With that said, he orders you follow up your victory by razing and pilliaging every goblin settlement that remains in the Evenwood, killing or pushing out their inhabitants. You will move west  through the woods as you do so, emerging into the open valley at Travensburg, from which you will move on to defend Duvik's Pass. With the bulk of goblin strength shattered, you should expect no more serious opposition during your passage through the woods, though hunting out the remnants of the tribes, many of which reside in small hilly settlments and caves in the far north of the woods, will slow down the army's march, requiring a slow travel time of about two weeks before you hit Travensburg._

ooc: Update your character sheets as usual. For those that level (Tarowyn and Whitney if i'm not mistaked) remove any unused Actions Points and replace them with 7 more. Assuming Jericho follows orders, you will have about two weeks of downtime, so give me a broad description of your activities in those two weeks if you wish. I'll start up the next chapter as early as this weekend.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 1, 2004)

_OOC: Carl, can you post a link to the OOC thread? Thanks._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> _OOC: Carl, can you post a link to the OOC thread? Thanks._



_Right HERE!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2004)

Norri mingles with the rank and file Evenwood troops, finding it easy to socialise already being popular as part of the Fist. He takes a liking to the scouts and can often be found hanging around with them during the two weeks, even tagging along with them when they go scouting and the like.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2004)

Whitney stays pretty much to herself, being very cold to the men who were insulting her (not to the point of rudeness, but making it clear that she does not forget or forgive easily). She makes it a point to study some of the books she's brought with her ( Learning the trick of _Extend Spell _as a result). Also, she sends serveral messages back to civilization, requesting books and information to help her identify the creature or being that held Tarowyn's body in thrall for a time, curious to see what role such a being might have in the events of the day.


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2004)

Bhartus takes heed of the commoner's wishes, and sends word to the Dwarven kingdoms, relating the story of the dark obelisk and how Moradin forged him into destroying it. Moradin is clearly against the goblinoids, and would want dwarves to lift up their warhammer and their battleaxe against these foes. 

Bhartus will also go amongst the civilians, granting whatever healing help he can. He also finds out what he can about Rathsek.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

_Jericho spends the time hunting down the goblin dissidents and trying to secure the area in the quickest yet most thorough way possible.  During that time he is amused by the knight’s attempts to woo Whitney.  Although he keeps his distance, if only to honor her wishes from earlier in their misadventures.

Jericho presents the head of Sir Kravik to Lord Evenwood as a gift in honor of the Greenskin Massacre and their decisive victory over the goblins and the traitor.  He spends time not fighting, training, both himself and his men; he takes on any challenge head on.   But he still enjoys a good drink with the men, he just seems more aloof; and much more mindful of his actions as he matures into the leader the land seems to demand him to be.  

A stranger in  land rife with prejudice and parochial customs he brings the charm of the D’orite people to those willing to listen; and is never forceful with his stories, more of an entertainer, as entertaining as a violent soldier turned adventurer can be.

But he still has his eye on the finer things in life and commissions an enchanted light crossbow for the Lady Magus.  Once it is complete, he delivers the crossbow himself to the lovely Whitney along with a bundle of fish for Mist.  He is dressed in his military uniform, whatever that may be, since he is in the service of Lord Evenwood, with his own D’orite flair of course…

Jericho is presenting Whitney with a Light Crossbow +1_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2004)

_Whitney accepts the gift of the crossbow in good humor, clearly trying not to take all the woorer's ill attempts out on her trail companion as she again retreats back into her studies on the possessing entity and metamagic._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _Whitney accepts the gift of the crossbow in good humor, clearly trying not to take all the woorer's ill attempts out on her trail companion as she again retreats back into her studies on the possessing entity and metamagic._



_Jericho nods and leaves, pleased that at least his companion has a weapon to rely on that may be useful.  He leaves to train, and focus his mind on his martial pursuits._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

_Jericho spends his free time training; he sets up a secluded area and trains to improve his swordplay.  He trains with just his blade, boots, and trousers.  He works on his forms with his blade, to keep himself in shape and constantly pushes himself to exhaustion daily.  He focuses on trying to push his form to the maximum, blending his native fighting style with the observations from the people of this region.

His enchanted blade creating a wall of death as he works through his steps, practicing with his shield as well to get the most out of his fighting art.  He was growing more focused in his time with the Fist, and he would need that focus in the days to come…_


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 4, 2004)

_Jericho: Lord Evenwood accepts Kravik's remains with a look that is a mix of formal joy and appreciation at your victory and a touch of sadness at the betrayal that precipitated it. All the same, he renews the conditions of the agreement used to get you to take command of his armies, describing the wealth of the Aporos lands that border Duvik's Pass and how you will be able to lay claim to it after the end of the campaign. Before you return to the field, he treats you to a roast derived from a boar he killed on a hunt in what were once the goblin woods, now his by the terms you agreed upon._ 

_Bhartus and Whitney: The only immediate source of written local knowledge, Evenwoods mute court mage, has no extensive knowledge of the creatures you fought, beyond a few general tales of fell spirits which the goblins worship which are sent to you by means of a rider that accompanies Jericho back to the armies camp; they are said to travel to the mortal world to demand the sacrafice of fey peoples such as elves and gnomes, as well as the civilized races, especially dwarves, whose flesh they mind to be very much to their tastes. Folklore tells that the goblins, known for weakness and cowardice, only take up arms against stronger peoples at the prompting of these monsters._ 

_Bhartus: Lord Evenwood sends word that he will attempt to solicite the aid of the dwarves, but that this is a faint hope indeed, for the stone folk's Kingdoms (one of which was presumably once the home of your clan) are remote, residing as they do in the rugged mountain ranges to the south, and dwarves tend to be preoccupied by their own affairs. Still he gives his thanks to your entire race for providing a champion of the Dwarffather to aid in the struggle against goblinoid and rebel._ 

_ooc Kain and Mirth: Update your statblock in the ooc forum!!! Oh, and mirth, just give me some clue as to what you would have Tarowyn do during the downtime. I know you are probably still busy, so no rush; You have the weekend atleast.  By the way, were you able to get 'Three Arrows for the King'?_ 

_ooc Krug: I just recieved 'Races of Stone'. Let me know if there is something specific from it that you might want to take advantage of or if you are curious about its contents. _


----------



## Krug (Sep 4, 2004)

_Flipped through the book but didn't buy it. Anything helpful for Dwarven clerics?  _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2004)

OOC: Been Already done.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 4, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: Been Already done.




ooc: I'm not seeing a change in your hd/hit die, nor your feats (Extend Spell?), nor any not of the magic crossbow Jericho gave you. I need this stuff for reference. 

Let's go with 40 charges on the want of magic missles by the way; sorry it took so long to get back to you on that.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 4, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Flipped through the book but didn't buy it. Anything helpful for Dwarven clerics?  _




ooc: There is a neat earth oriented feat chain which makes use of your turn earth creatures domain ability, as well as divine feats, clan feats, some dwarf oriented equipment, the Earth Dreamer Prc, etc. Sometime before your next level, toss me your email address if you want the details.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2004)

OOC: Still good for Incantrix next level?


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 4, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: Still good for Incantrix next level?




ooc: hmmm..still don't have the PGtF. Email me the details: jasamcarl@hotmail.com

I'm sure it will be fine though. Oh, and thanks for updating the stats.


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2004)

davechua at yahoo.com 


Thanks!


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Mirth: Update your statblock in the ooc forum!!! Oh, and mirth, just give me some clue as to what you would have Tarowyn do during the downtime. I know you are probably still busy, so no rush; You have the weekend atleast.  By the way, were you able to get 'Three Arrows for the King'?




_OOC: Sorry about the delay. Character's been updated. Got the revised 3 Arrows for 3.5E but the PrC I was considering wouldn't come into play for several levels so I gave up on it. There are some feats I wouldn't mind trying out, but since I don't get any this level, I didn't bother sending them to you. I did pick up a new skill from the book, *Perform (trickshooting),* which I address in the post below. As it stands now, I'm all set to take my first level in Order of the Bow Initiate whenever we level up again._

Tarowyn didn't much care that he was excluded, even shunned, by the majority of the Evenwoods, he almost welcomed it. Given his overall anti-social attitude, the time alone didn't bother the archer in the slightest. His loyalty was to the Fist, not some holier-than-thou group of supposed "nobles." 

What did bother him was the suspicious looks he got from the rest of the Fist. Of course, Jericho, Krug and Norri would never say anything to his face, but he could feel the "distance." Only Whitney seemed concerned with that _thing_ that had possessed him, although she too kept mostly to herself in her pursuit the _thing's_ origins. He couldn't say the name, even now, even to himself. He could still feel the remnants of its passing sticking to the walls of his brain, slimy and unclean.

In an effort to keep his mind occupied elsewhere, Tarowyn took to making long forays into the woods alone, running cross-country for miles _[OOC: gained the Endurance feat]._ He also honed his skills with the bow, challenging himself to ever more difficult shots -- over the shoulder backwards to target enemies to the rear; ricocheting off tree limbs to get behind an enemy's cover; and so on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> _Jericho: Lord Evenwood accepts Kravik's remains with a look that is a mix of formal joy and appreciation at your victory and a touch of sadness at the betrayal that precipitated it. All the same, he renews the conditions of the agreement used to get you to take command of his armies, describing the wealth of the Aporos lands that border Duvik's Pass and how you will be able to lay claim to it after the end of the campaign. Before you return to the field, he treats you to a roast derived from a boar he killed on a hunt in what were once the goblin woods, now his by the terms you agreed upon._




Jericho welcomes the meal as best as he can, but abstains from eating the boar since such meat is considered taboo in his lands.  Jericho speaks, “Milord, as much as I enjoy the humble offer but we D’orites consider swine to be an unclean beast not fit for consumption.  I must humbly refuse to taste of its meat, but I appreciate the dinner nonetheless.  I assure you, your gratitude and gracious offer is not lost on me, but to honor my ancestors, I must abstain.”

Jericho excuses himself when the meal finishes and scribes a letter to Lady Gellen; 



			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> _Lady Gellen,
> 
> I apologize milady for not fully addressing your title and that of your father is this simple missive but considering our given relationship I felt that I could dispense with such extravagant titles.  If I have insulted you, then please forgive me.  This letter shall be brief.  I have come to a decision to resign my intentions towards you milady, perhaps in haste I spoke to soon, and I did not fully understand what you truly seek in life.  For that I apologize and I shall refrain from making such overtures toward you in the future.  Best of luck to your future endeavors, milady.
> 
> -	General Jericho Ibn Al-Sufaed_




Jericho delivers the letter and then returns to his training with his blade.  Although he never had the dedication to be a Samurai from his homelands, he often mimicked their techniques in his fighting, and studied much of their art in order to enhance his fighting skills.  But in his heart he was masterless, and he could never submit to anyone’s rule for long because Jericho had his own ambitions.  As he studied the map of the territories he would come to own, it was the beginning of establishing himself and making his mark on the land.  The Fist were his allies and also a means to that end; and he never would forget that, they trusted him as friends, and he in turn trusted them.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 5, 2004)

_Whitney, Norri, and Bhartus; You remember the creatures you battled in the clearing looking something like this:_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Norri at one point turns up with a change of outfit, having lost his leather armour in favour of a light shirt of mithril chainmail, strengthened with some minor enchantments. His purse though looks considerably lighter than it used to.

[ooc: Anyone know of a 3.5 conversion for the Acrobat Thief out of Song & Silence? It caught my eye the other day and I thought it'd be pretty fitting for Norri.]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2004)

_Whitney takes Jericho's letter and gift with all due grace, as befits her new postion and title, and when his time and her time free can concide she walks and talks with him and the others, trying to help and renew the friendship that set the Fists on the walk to their current fame. Even as she spends time with her friends, they can see she uses that friendship to keep more of the ardent knights at a distance that is more to her liiking, clearly her father's recognition came far too early for her liking or plans._


_OOC: check the online errata for 3.5 on the wizards site._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2004)

_BUmb.._

_uh..hello? Thought the new strand would be posted last week? Another hangup coming?_


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 10, 2004)

ooc: next chapter will start this weekend. my apologies..heavy amount of hard math homework weighed me down during the week.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2004)

Game on:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1752417#post1752417


----------

